# Official E3 2012 Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2012)

*Official E3 2012 Thread*



*E3 2012 - June 5 - 7*
Los Angeles. 

All posts and threads related to this wonderful expo will go in here. Less than a month guys, GET HYPE! Who is going?

A couple of videos for previews and interesting discussions for what people expect from E3 this year. 

Microsoft:

​


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> I think she'd be better without having to pander to Toby.



Yeah, because she's the brain-child of "girl wood" and "I mainly play shooters."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Time for AC3.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, because she's the brain-child of "girl wood" and "I mainly play shooters."



I'm trying to be positive


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

yay WiiU Rabbids more guilty pleasures


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

god damn that ZombiU. Holy shit. So fucking bad.

And now for AssCreed MURRRKA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i want more Rayman


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm going to enjoy killing redcoats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

BALLLLLLLLLDDDDDDD EAGLLLLLLEEEEEE!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

That eagle knows whats up.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

You'd think someone would just shoot him.... from far away... with their rifle.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:
			
		

> I honestly think you're nuts."



I'm not denying that the Microsoft conference was bad, but really, how was EA's conference any better?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

AC looks pretty cool.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

He should have died.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

More Wii U games please.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You'd think someone would just shoot him.... from far away... with their rifle.



common sense in videogames? you should find another hobby


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You'd think someone would just shoot him.... from far away... with their rifle.



Um... uh... muskets suck?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

A third cinematic/CGI trailer? Christ...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol attacking an entire army. Redcoat bastards didn't stand a chance.

Washington approved.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

ABE LINCOLN VAMPIRE HUNTER WAS ONLY THE START!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, the trailer was cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

What giving us gameplay?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 4, 2012)

Washington didn't look too enthused. He might be a templar.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol op much. Solo whole armies and shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That poor deer.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Climbing trees like a boss.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor Deer, kill him Wolf, fuck him up.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

SPOILERS
YOU ARE ACTUALLY AN EAGLE VIEWING THE PAST THROUGH ANOTHER EAGLE IN THE ANIMUS WHILE FOLLOWING THAT ASSASSIN
FINAL BATTLE VERSUS GEORGE WASHINGTON


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Enemy variety? never


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol Connor is a goddamn monkey.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought he was going to talk to the deer for a moment there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"FUCK YOUR FREEDOM, I WANT THE TEMPLAR"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

be vary vary quite I'm hunting redcoats
also this is ps3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol portable noose, that's fucking hardcore


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Rayman Legend is exclusive to the Wii U?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Realistic musket fire and smoke effect.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

So rather than reload and shoot him they would attack him up close?  How lovely.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

LA LI LU LE LO


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Conner just pulled a batman .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

never played AC.. but this setting interests me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

The fuck is with that explosion


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So rather than reload and shoot him they would attack him up close?  How lovely.



Just like how they all wouldn't attack him at the same time and instead wait for their turn.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Game is quite intense.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Kill the BASTURD!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol that son of a bitch got impaled like no one's business.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

HOly shit.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

you guys know how long it takes to reload a musket? 

thats why they have bayonets


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it on the Wii U?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So rather than reload and shoot him they would attack him up close?  How lovely.



Reloading took like a minute straight back then preet .


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft confirmed for mildly okay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> you guys know how long it takes to reload a musket?



That's what I said before, muskets suck.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Is it on the Wii U?



Assassin's Creed III will be released on Wii U. It's a multiplatform title.


----------



## urca (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys any stream link please?D:


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Weather effects? In MY Assassin's Creed?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting though, AC3 takes place over 30 years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Reloading took like a minute straight back then preet .



And that's if you weren't terrible.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, trained soldiers usually only took around 10 to 15 seconds to reload a musket. Hell, cheesy-ass renaissance fair shit people can do that.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

These hosts are REALLY trying... have to give them credit there....


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Reloading took like a minute straight back then preet .



They could always retreat back into the base while reloading. 

/being a silly fool


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Weather effects? In MY Assassin's Creed?



And no sand?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

These hosts... dafuq...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Aaaand the conference sucks now.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i love how they haven't showed Desmond, he sucks the big one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

imagine these two spawning a child


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

All these bad sex jokes lol



Kensei said:


> Assassin's Creed III will be released on Wii U. It's a multiplatform title.



Awesome


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

lol at this guy


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

ESPORTS

Oh god. Why? This cannot end well. Not at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

TOBISCUS, SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

AC3  that was awesome.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Their banter is terrible.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Notice how no one in the crowd is laughing ubisoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Notice how no one in the crowd is laughing ubisoft.



I'm laughing at how bad it is.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh God...

This is so terrible.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad as hell I am just watching this shit and not actually in the crowd. Can you imagine having to listen to this live?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

This is bad. This is really bad.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

I cringe every time they try to crack a joke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

whatisgoignon.jpeg


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Gaymir STERRMY!!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh come on Ubisoft, why did you have to ruin a somewhat decent conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Counterstrike "champions" on Red team against Starcraft/WoW players on blue team.

Glorious.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

e-sports is an actual thing?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait is that this wii U game?


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

gotta give the females a handicap somehow.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

ARGH UBISOFT NO ONE CARES

7 time russian champion? Probably won by default being the only russian to have electricity to power a console.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

had they filled the hour with Rayman and AC stuff it would have been a billion times better


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Also no koreans?

The fuck is this shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Counterstrike "champions" on Red team against Starcraft/WoW players on blue team.
> 
> Glorious.



My money is on the Counter-Strike guys.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> e-sports is an actual thing?



Yeah, pretty big on youtube actually. Has somewhat famous commentators and everything.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

This is stupid.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Urgh ubisoft


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

This is... so horrendous.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, pretty big on youtube actually. Has somewhat famous commentators and everything.



huh the more you know


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

If it ain't Starcraft 2 it ain't e-sport enough.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

This is such shit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

How is this even a fucking thing? Red team is getting annihilated.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

How long do we have to do this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> This is stupid.


It needs a gif


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see how Sony will top this crap-fest.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

What is going on.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Those "tags" are horrendous.

veNemAA?

"ali : )"?

What the fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it possible to grade something below F?

That's what this conference gets for putting me through this.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

OH YEAH GUYS, LET'S GO PLAY THE BETA


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

what a horrible shooter surely they could have picked something better


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahaha the black guy was checking out their asses .


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

I stop watching for 10 minutes and COunterstrike? I don't understand.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a LOT of time wasted on something that NO ONE is going to play.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So nothing new from Ubisoft.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Shootmania will probably be pay2win shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Trails evolution I don't even


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

lol @ showing the metacritic ranking.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

OH SHIT.

UBISOFT BUSTING OUT THE METACRITIC RATINGS AND ACCOLADES.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw PC games and was excited for a moment until I saw in your browser.


----------



## urca (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the game they're playing?It seems fun if there wasn't any boring commentary.
Any pro wrestling fan would want Jim Ross to commentate this one,when the girls won,he would've said :MY GOD ALMIGHTY THAT WAS A SLOBBERKNOCKER!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

strange all the girls are wearing short shorts, is that female e-sports uniform?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see Ubisoft still sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I just realized, is that host wearing a giant macaroni on her necklace?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

A new IP?  Not expecting much.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

new ip?

At e3?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I just realized, is that host wearing a giant macaroni on her necklace?



I think its a C maybe? C for Cunt?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

More paranoid conspiracy Matrix-type bullshit.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I love conspiracies.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you just tell us what the fuck it is already?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Occupy Wall street: The Game.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

YO WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I literally have no idea what I am watching. Did I miss something?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That was absolutely idiotic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

what is this game?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

ctOS Gear Solid: SKYNET Confirmed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

What's going on


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

This is simply awful.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Doesn't seem that bad so far.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Imp with poor sound quality: the conference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

hmm wth is this?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> strange all the girls are wearing short shorts, is that female e-sports uniform?



I wouldn't complain if it was .


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

UBISOFT PRESENTS

AN UBISOFT PRODUCTION

FROM DEVELOPERS AT UBISOFT

THE CREATORS OF PAST UBISOFT GAMES

COMES A NEW UBISOFT TITLE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Stalker The Game


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Walking simulation game?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Walking: The game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

hhaha screw with people the game, bet this gets cancelled.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks boring


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice to see a recycle of AC's hud.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

At least it's something new. Ubisoft wins this shit so far. They actually showed games.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice facial animations, I guess.....


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Go back to using tigers as weapons and shooting them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

And yet everyone LOVES it.

It tells us nothing, shows us nothing.

AND PEOPLE EAT IT UP.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm impressed

We're already a few minutes in the presentation and still no dubstep or explosions?

It looks interesting


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

krory stop hating


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Not available in the usa due terrorist elements


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't hear what they're saying over the sound effects: The game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm impressed
> 
> We're already a few minutes in the presentation and still no dubstep or explosions?
> 
> It looks interesting



Pretty much this.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

This can be the new Hitman. I'll keep my eye on this.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Not really impressed by this game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

There's nothing to hate on though.

They are showing absolutely NOTHING except bad Modern Warfare sound effects in the background that drown out the dialogue.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, causing a car wreck was pretty cool.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, causing that crash was awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

NO PURPOSE: THE GAME


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay the hacking the traffic thing was pretty awesome.

I'm liking this game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

DO THINGS JUST BECAUSE YOU CAN: THE GAME


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

The more I see... I gotta be honest, the more interested I become.

This game isn't half as clever as it thinks it is with the hacking stuff, but this is kind of cool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

CONVENIENTLY-PLACED ROW OF CARS FOR COVER: THE GAME


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

There's the explosion!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you based Ubisoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

You ever notice how when you cause a car wreck, the cars all line up perfectly for the best cover?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft started off strong, and I actually thought Rayman Legends looked impressive. Not yet a fan of Assassin's Creed, but I can see the appeal of the series. I have the first game, although I haven't finished it. My biggest complaint is that the Animus is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen in a story. The banter between Aisha and Tobuscus definitely dragged, although I liked seeing Tobuscus just being there. This boring ass game looks like Eden of the East, but trying to be hardcore.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

It could end up being a decent game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> CONVENIENTLY-PLACED ROW OF CARS FOR COVER: THE GAME



That was the purpose of the car crash.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

WHY IS THIS GUY PICKING ON DAVID CROSS?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 4, 2012)

It sure was delivered alright


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Doing random things for no purpose: The game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

haha, Max Payne fashion.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

This looks pretty amazing graphically. Cool concept too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

OH MY GOD.. THAT WAS EPIC


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft won. Only ones with a new IP that looks fairly interesting.

Close up shop.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, that game looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Name of this title?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

This game looks pretty interesting tbh.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch Dogs, interesting name.


----------



## urca (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty good,i must say.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

This.... was the nicest surprise I've seen from E3.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Back to the shitty banter.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

> People in this thread bitching for new ip's

> Nitpick and complain about the only one we see.

NF for you.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

GTAIV: Hacker expansion.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit! An original fucking game!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, Ubisoft, you didn't totally disappoint us.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

OH SHIT. SOME GUY WAS CONTROLLING HIM AND TELLING HIM WHAT TO DO! OOOOOH SHIT
PLOT TWIST.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

if this is on WiiU i'll get it, looked pretty interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

this has potential, i just hope its not as linear as i am expecting it to be...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Name of this title?



Do Stuff For No Reason: The Game


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, that was the best conference so far.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> > People in this thread bitching for new ip's
> 
> > Nitpick and complain about the only one we see.
> 
> Krory for you.



Fixed       .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I wonder if that Watch Dogs game will be on the WiiU? That'd be pretty cool.


Yay, Star Wars 1313 will be shown!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Name of this title?


Watch_Dogs


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

There's nothing original about this. It's like seven television shows on right now. Or like Omikron.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

So Ubisoft is winning E3? wow


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

That Ubisoft girl's biggest problem was that she delivered her lines with no humor. She tried too hard to be the cynical nerd type and it backfired.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty good conference all round


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft redeemed itself; AC3, Rayman Legends, and Watch Dogs are great-to-excellent looking games


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not my fault the only new IP didn't demonstrate a damn thing. "Oh hey, we can do scripted events, too!"

But yet they get praised for it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

Best conference yet.

But I'm beginning to doubt the existence of a good host at E3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

It's called Watch Dogs, not CTOS.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch Dogs looks fucking impressive.


Also Krory, keep your pleb comments to yourself you fucking hater.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah best conference so far I think... though it still sucked in a lot of ways.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

Central times for teh sony conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, it's Deus Ex.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch Dogs, the best new IP of this E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

so Sony is next? they better step up damn it.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Best conference yet.
> 
> But I'm beginning to doubt the existence of a good host at E3.



Miyamoto.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh look, it's Deus Ex.


Try harder next time.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh look, it's Deus Ex.



Deus Ex didn't have remote hacking or multiple playable characters.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Watch Dogs, the best new IP of this E3.



Watch Dogs, the only new IP of this E3.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to see some of that WiiU Avengers game hopefully they show it tomorrow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i am baffled at how people *still *reply to Krory..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

So guys.

Was this lady worse than mr caffeine?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Deus Ex didn't have remote hacking or multiple playable characters.



Hence why I said Omikron first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Central times for teh sony conference?



in about 1 and half hours..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol, saw this on the comments.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

UBISOFT WINS


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I want to see some of that WiiU Avengers game hopefully they show it tomorrow



You mean the Kinect Avengers game?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean the Kinect Avengers game?



Kinect doesn't interest me so no i mean the WiiU version.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

So why are people looking forward to Live Free or Die Hard the Game? It doesn't look bad, but for a game that people were praising for not having shooting and explosions a few pages back, it sure does have a lot of shooting and explosions.


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

I am still waiting for announcements of third person shooter games for the PS3.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

I hear Watch_Dogs has a lot of potential, I hope it lives up to it


----------



## urca (Jun 4, 2012)

When is Square Enix's conference?


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> So guys.
> 
> Was this lady worse than mr caffeine?



The lady was good. The youtube guy was terrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, saw this on the comments.



Genius


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I hear Watch_Dogs has a lot of potential, I hope it lives up to it


This game interests me greatly even much more compared to Last of US and Tomb Raider.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I hear Watch_Dogs has a lot of potential, I hope it lives up to it



Just get GTA V.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> This game interests me greatly even much more compared to Last of US and Tomb Raider.



Wouldn't say that. Last of Us is Naughty Dogs and Naughty Dogs is Naughty Dogs.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Watch Dogs, the only new IP of this E3.


Fail.

There is Beyond, Quantic Dream's next game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch Dogs might be a game to pick up.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

So Halo 4 and Tomb Raider are still the best part of the show followed by Dead Space and Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Fail.
> 
> There is Beyond, Quantic Dream's next game.




It's a Quantic Dream's "game". In other words, it's a game only because Quantic Dream calls it that. In reality, it's "push-a-button-to-choose" interactive novel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDDnHwxUmHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

Falcon said:


> So Halo 4 and Tomb Raider are still the best part of the show followed by Dead Space and Assassin's Creed.



Strike that. Reverse it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

This is the link the QR code once the guy went into bar.


Watch_Dogs related


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> It's a Quantic Dream's "game". In other words, it's a game only because Quantic Dream calls it that. In reality, it's "push-a-button-to-choose" interactive novel.



That's the same technology Ubisoft was using to disguise Watch_Dogs from being an obvious cover-based shooter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I keep seeing the Dragonborn from the upcoming Dawnguard DLC at the end of the E3 All-Access commercial, I hope that means we'll get to see some more of it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> It's a Quantic Dream's "game". In other words, it's a game only because Quantic Dream calls it that. In reality, it's "push-a-button-to-choose" interactive novel.


It's a game. Deal with it.

And there is Last of Us.

Got anymore thing to say?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Just get GTA V.


No. **


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Watch Dogs was okay, need to see more though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Weird Watch Dog press release is out, doesn't say for what is for.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> No. **



The shooting will be shootier, the explosions will be explodier, and the walking and riving will be walk and drivier.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Weird Watch Dog press release is out, doesn't say for what is for.


That's because they just announced it during the conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Weird Watch Dog press release is out, doesn't say for what is for.



It'll probably be multiplat, considering Ubisoft is making AC3 for PS3/360/WiiU as well.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Is anyone ready for The Last Guardian?

I said, is anyone ready for The Last Guardian? 

You, maybe?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Is anyone ready for The Last Guardian?
> 
> I said, is anyone ready for The Last Guardian?
> 
> You, maybe?


Release date: Probably never


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That was already cancelled.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Is anyone ready for The Last Guardian?
> 
> I said, is anyone ready for The Last Guardian?
> 
> You, maybe?



I don't think Team Ico is ready for The Last Guardian.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> That was already cancelled.


It aint canned yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Considering who was working on it quit...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Does no one care about the new Most Wanted?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering who was working on it quit...


Doesn't mean the entire game is canned. One of the western dev is helping to make it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Does Square Enix have their own conference, or will they just show stuff at Sony's conference?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Does no one care about the new Most Wanted?



i never cared about the last Most Wanted or any of the other NFS games that came out in the last ten years


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft is supporting the Wii U like they promise. I want to see more third parties doing the same tomorrow.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Does Square Enix have their own conference, or will they just show stuff at Sony's conference?


They never do conferences at E3. Only at TGS.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah, I see.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ah, I see.


Nothing worth to see from SE anyway.

Other than Hitman and Tomb Raider, they can go fuck themselves with FF series.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Bravely Default: Flying Fairy, despite the weird name, was looking fucking awesome.

But, of course, they have no plans to localize it as of now.

Bastards.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> they can go fuck themselves with FF series.



In a lot of ways they already have.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nothing worth to see from SE anyway.
> 
> Other than Hitman and Tomb Raider, they can go fuck themselves with FF series.



Another Deus Ex might be nice or Chrono sequel (Yeah right)


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, also, I wanted news about the Dragon Warrior Monsters 3DS remake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I hear Watch_Dogs has a lot of potential, I hope it lives up to it



Didn't show enough for potential


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Maxwell Roahrig ‏@mroahrig
THQ may have just fired everyone from their San Diego office and closed the studio. They wanted to bury the news in the #E3 bustle.

wow


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't believe Ubisoft has had the best conference so far.

Though they did their damnedest to sabotage it with those annoying hosts.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Square Enix already showed the only thing they had to show.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Maxwell Roahrig ‏@mroahrig
> THQ may have just fired everyone from their San Diego office and closed the studio. They wanted to bury the news in the #E3 bustle.
> 
> wow



How ironic, with the new lead guy talking about how uber-awesome the teams are.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone made an image of EA shoving Kinect down our throats yet?

Also man am I disappointed in what I saw of the new Fable game :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok I am getting my dinner ready for Sony stuff..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

?mile ‏@miladesn
Ubisoft confirmed (to gameblog.fr staff) Watch_Dog demo was running on PC

here it is, Eternal exclusive game for his PC.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Prepare to vomit it back up, Malvin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

This E3 is already miles better than last years and we're still yet to see Sony's and Nintendo's Conferences


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Running on PC, using xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Has anyone made an image of EA shoving Kinect down our throats yet?
> 
> Also man am I disappointed in what I saw of the new Fable game :/



Are you surprised?

Fable and disappointment go hand in hand.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

But Ubi did everything else on the PS3. Lulz.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> This E3 is already miles better than last years and we're still yet to see Sony's and Nintendo's Conferences


 how come? Ubisoft so far is the decent one..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> how come? Ubisoft so far is the decent one..


Because Sony conference will be awesome. That's just automatic guaranteed.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Because Sony conference will be awesome. That's just automatic guaranteed.



It's about as guaranteed as me being guaranteed to win a $300 million lottery.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Because Sony conference will be awesome. That's just automatic guaranteed.


 how do you know? do you work for Sony? are you here to advertise their products?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Because Sony conference will be awesome. That's just automatic guaranteed.



i wish i knew where your level of enthusiasm comes from


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

You guys just have lack of faith in sony.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> You guys just have lack of faith in sony.



Darn straight... and Sony has worked hard this entire generation to earn that lack of faith.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Darn straight... and Sony has worked hard this entire generation to earn that lack of trust.



They really did, their work during the hacking of their online service worked miracles in killing trust in them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch Dogs; PC,PS3 & 360


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm disappointed that it isn't on the Wii U.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Because Sony conference will be awesome. That's just automatic guaranteed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> how come? Ubisoft so far is the decent one..



what i meant is that its already better than last year.. without looking into those two..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mmmm, dance games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm disappointed that it isn't on the Wii U.


 somewhat yeah but maybe they can't confirmed more games for Wii U until tomorrow, so hoping that is the case.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony will win E3. I bet 100 bucks on it.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

There's another version of the gameplay trailer with a different ending. Shows another cool way to interact with the city.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Did Ubisoft just confirmed that the Wii U is coming out before October? Look at AC3 release date and the other games they have for launch.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony will win E3. I bet 100 bucks on it.



What else is new. They always win E3 for fans of actual GAMES.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony will win E3. I bet 100 bucks on it.



I'll take that bet.

Easy money.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did Ubisoft just confirmed that the Wii U is coming out before October? Look at AS3 release date and the other games they have for launch.



It likely is a mistake but an October, or before October, launch for the Wii U would be nice.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

nintendont's conference will be all about wii u. And thats it. No fresh new IP or anything. Then they call it a day.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

wow now we have two crack addicts in the thread


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

AC3 Wii U doesn't necessarily have to launch the same time as the other versions.

October launch sounds reasonable though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i would've bet a good amount money that Watch_Dogs would be on the WiiU.. doesn't matter.. both are still pimping this E3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What else is new. They always win E3 for fans of actual GAMES.


Exactly. They always have won E3 because they show their games for their FANS. No bullshit, no gimmick, just straight down to business.

both MS and nintendont loves to bullshit and gloat about how many consoles they sold and how famous halo and mario is during their conference. They always have, and fanboys love it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> nintendont's conference will be all about wii u. And thats it. No fresh new IP or anything. Then they call it a day.



BUT THEY ALREADY DID THAT ON SUNDAY, THEY EVEN SAID EVERYTHING WILL BE ABOUT THE GAMES FOR THE WII U AT E3.



U lose


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Exactly. They always won E3 because they show their games for their FANS. No bullshit, no gimmick, just straight down to business.
> 
> both MS and nintendont loves to bullshit and gloat about how many consoles they sold and how famous halo and mario is during their conference. They always have, and fanboys love it.



this proves you haven't watched a single Sony conference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Exactly. They always won E3 because they show their games for their FANS. No bullshit, no gimmick, just straight down to business.
> 
> *both MS and nintendont loves to bullshit and gloat about how many consoles they sold and how famous halo and mario is during their conference.* They always have, and fanboys love it.



i am a sony guy through and through.. but really its not like Sony doesn't do the same


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

But sony does it with a class. They don't gloat over it. They do mention numbers and thats it. They don't continue to talk about it for next 10 minutes during the conference. They are too subtle about it, because they are a classy bunch.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

And now it's back to bickering with trolls and horrible opinions until Sony's conference starts and then everyone will hate it and whine about E3 being just as bad as it has been for the past few years.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> But sony does it with a class.







> They don't gloat over it.







> They do mention numbers and thats it. They don't continue to talk about it for next 10 minutes during the conference. They are too subtle about it, because they are a classy bunch.



:galaxyryoma


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> nintendont's conference will be all about wii u. And thats it. No fresh new IP or anything. Then they call it a day.



That's Tuesday. Wednesday is their entire conference for 3DS. They're the only platform maker that needs separate events for their platforms.

Can you not smell the megatons?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel being a rabid fanboy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Im just being rational compared to the rabid nintendont fanboys in this board.

Come at me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> But sony does it with a class. They don't gloat over it. They do mention numbers and thats it. They don't continue to talk about it for next 10 minutes during the conference. They are too subtle about it, because they are a classy bunch.



have we been watching the same E3 the past 3-4 years?  

i could've sworn only last year whats his face kept going on about how PSN had billionz hurr durr and billionz of users and shit.. sorry but no.. every company gloats, and its not about being classy or not.. its just basic marketing..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> have we been watching the same E3 the past 3-4 years?


Yup and each year, sony had the best overall conference. 2009 was pretty cool, they had a conference with Little Big Planet helping them out with graphs and everything. It actually made the viewers to enjoy something that usually bores them.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Exactly. They always have won E3 because they show their games for their FANS. No bullshit, no gimmick, just straight down to business.
> 
> both MS and nintendont loves to bullshit and gloat about how many consoles they sold and how famous halo and mario is during their conference. They always have, and fanboys love it.





Thanks goes to Platinum


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Im just being rational compared to the rabid nintendont fanboys in this board.
> 
> Come at me.



typical knee jerk reaction you have no idea who owns what console and what they are fans of


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Why are you people even playing along with Exo?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Im just being rational compared to the rabid nintendont fanboys in this board.





ExoSkel said:


> Yup and each year, sony won the conference.



**


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Yup and each year, sony had the best overall conference. 2009 was pretty cool, they had a conference with Little Big Planet helping them out with graphs and everything. It actually made the viewers to enjoy something that usually bores them.



this has absolutely nothing to do with the subject at hand bro


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did Ubisoft just confirmed that the Wii U is coming out before October? Look at AC3 release date and the other games they have for launch.



Means nothing.

Arkham City and Darksiders II last year were said to be coming to the Wii U.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> i would've bet a good amount money that Watch_Dogs would be on the WiiU.. doesn't matter.. both are still pimping this E3



Watch_Dogs makes way too much sense on WU, what with the separate interface on the WU Pad, that shit is going to be amaze balls. Hack everything through the touch screen, get more detailed info on people you're hacking, choose your hack, the Map, it just works perfectly. Plus those graphics looked much better then anything out today.



Goofy Titan said:


> That's Tuesday. Wednesday is their entire conference for 3DS. They're the only platform maker that needs separate events for their platforms.
> 
> Can you not smell the megatons?



No, the 3DS event is on Tuesday as well. The WU conference is at 12PM and the 3DS event is at 6PM from what I've heard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Yup and each year, sony won the conference.



I think you're genuinely delusional. Last year Wii U was what people talked about, not Vita. And the year before that, people talked about 3DS.

Then again, you're assuming anyone who praises Nintendo (as you refer to them as Nintendont) are rabid, ignorant people. I think it takes a level of polished ignorance to come with an incredibly tepid name to mock a company that's been the general hype for the last three years at an expo. Sony is in what is quite possibly the worst position they've _ever_ been in for E3, and they have to prove that they can do Panic Mode to the amazing standards Nintendo can, which is what they've been in since last August.


Perhaps I put more thought into this one post than the last dozen or so you made in this thread, which is a little sad. I've been up for about 23 hours now.




Sotei said:


> No, the 3DS event is on Tuesday as well. The WU conference is at 12PM and the 3DS event is at 6PM from what I've heard.



Nintendo confirmed 6PM for Wednesday a few hours ago. Their Software Showcase event is exclusively for 3DS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

ITT: Sony doesn't gloat about their numbers


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> No, the 3DS event is on Tuesday as well. The WU conference is at 12PM and the 3DS event is at 6PM from what I've heard.



Nintendo says it's on the 6th which is wednesday


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ITT: No one can spot a REAL troll.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think you're genuinely delusional. Last year Wii U was what people talked about, not Vita. And the year before that, people talked about 3DS.
> 
> Then again, you're assuming anyone who praises Nintendo (as you refer to them as Nintendont) are rabid, ignorant people. I think it takes a level of polished ignorance to come with an incredibly tepid name to mock a company that's been the general hype for the last three years at an expo.
> 
> ...


And sony can pull it off. They've been worst position before, this is nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Watch_Dogs makes way too much sense on WU, what with the separate interface on the WU Pad, that shit is going to be amaze balls. Hack everything through the touch screen, get more detailed info on people you're hacking, choose your hack, the Map, it just works perfectly. Plus those graphics looked much better then anything out today.



oh shit yes.. perhaps a later release.. i can totally wait


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*3DS the focus of Nintendo's Wednesday afternoon media showcase*


- event hosted by Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing
- focus exclusively on 3DS software
- takes place 6-7 p.m. PT/9-10 p.m. ET
- will be live-streamed by Nintendo


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel with some of the most useless posts on NarutoForums right now.

 


Why can't you just enjoy games without fighting about it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: No one can spot a REAL troll.



no man.. we've spotted you since like the past thread 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

woah that redhead on the sony stream is hot as hell


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft won (Rabid Microsoft/Halo fanboy)


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *3DS the focus of Nintendo's Wednesday afternoon media showcase*
> 
> 
> - event hosted by Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing
> ...



Don't care about this.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

My bad, guess I got my days wrong. Good on you guys for catching that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you guys think Exo will cream himself to death if sony announces the ps4?

I do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't care about this.


 you know what Eternal 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

> Chandana Ekanayake ‏@Ekanaut
> @SamitSarkar It's true about THQ San Diego closing. Heard from a dev in the area.



Also it seems although THQ hasn't confirmed it, they might be blaming their lost partnership with UFC to EA.


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

Will Resident Evil 6 bee shown on E3?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Do you guys think Exo will cream himself to death if sony announces the ps4?
> 
> I do.



Never mind him i can see Sony imploding while they announce the PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't care about this.



I care about that very much.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

hadou said:


> Will Resident Evil 6 bee shown on E3?



It already was.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Just for Exos sake, I hope the PS3 conference sucks balls! 



I own every system so..... yeah...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

hadou said:


> Will Resident Evil 6 bee shown on E3?



It already was.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

At being at their lowest point in a long time, I don't think Sony  even has the money to MAKE an announcement.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Microsoft won (Rabid Microsoft/Halo fanboy)



No amount of drugs under any circumstance can make this so. This is perhaps their worst E3 to date, and that's considering there was no embarrassing moments. There were no moments to speak of outside of Halo 4. Please, cut back on the Krokodil. That shit will kill you.




ExoSkel said:


> And sony can pull it off. They've been worst position before, this is nothing.



They have not had a platform like the Vita fail as heavily and significantly as it has. In fact, in terms of Japanese platforms, it is quite honestly one of the worst selling platforms of all time. How're they going to fix this? Announce console games nobody wants to play on a portable like Killzone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck the PS4 
i want more games for the PS3 first


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Do you guys think Exo will cream himself to death if sony announces the ps4?
> 
> I do.



I would cream myself if Sony announces the PS4. 



Malvingt2 said:


> you know what Eternal
> *Spoiler*: __





Death-kun said:


> I care about that very much.



You guys can care all you want.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

man some shitty Vita games in the pre show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

lolvita.gif


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It already was.



Did it have a multilayer element?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Exactly. They always won E3 because they show their games for their FANS. No bullshit, no gimmick, just straight down to business.



Only because sony has nothing to gloat about.
Sony also does gimmicks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony has to focus on Vita, they have to show that they do care and they want to save it.. Japanese market is dead..


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

SONY gonna try and hype the shit out of that shit Smash Brothers clone.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

if the pre show is anything to go by should be another stellar Sony show


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Here comes Sony pretty soon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

10pm EST for Star Wars 1313, can't wait.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> SONY gonna try and hype the shit out of that shit Smash Brothers clone.


 ohh yeah that. I saw Big Daddy confirmed for that game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol Pachter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

OH YEAH, GOD OF WAR IS A HARDCORE GAME


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I could shit out better predictions than Pachter.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> 10pm EST for Star Wars 1313, can't wait.



since Prey 2 is dead in the water i'm looking forward to seeing what this is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

shit, forgot about God Of War The Pre-Prequel


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I really _really_ hope if Sony had an opening rap/R&B singer they pulled them, it just doesn't work.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

11 mins until The Last Guardian/FFvsXIII/Half-Life 3/Chrono Trigger 2. 

Is you's guys bodies ready? We all know ExoSkel's body is ready.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> No amount of drugs under any circumstance can make this so. This is perhaps their worst E3 to date, and that's considering there was no embarrassing moments. There were no moments to speak of outside of Halo 4. Please, cut back on the Krokodil. That shit will kill you.



Whoa there buddy, worst E3 to date? They would have to announce their next console at 599 US dollars for that to happen. Also look at the bright side, no child actors, way less kinect than last year, and Halo 4. Hell Halo 4 alone makes this E3 better than last years MS conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh, Pachter still spouting bullshit as usual.

"Half of the handheld market has moved to smartphones"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I love when Geoff says "All those big games," he only mentions two.

One of which sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> 11 mins until The Last Guardian/FFvsXIII/Half-Life 3/Chrono Trigger 2.
> 
> Is you's guys bodies ready? We all know ExoSkel's body is ready.



if Last Guardian is shown i will drown with my own jizz


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

What preshow where?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"Vita has been struggling a little bit in terms of sales."

A little bit would be a godsend at this point.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

man their really bumming up The Last Of Us every second question is WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE LAST OF US?!?!?!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

What the FUCK is up with that guy's head?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of people are crying that Rayman Legend is Wii U exclusive


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Whoa there buddy worst E3 to date? They would have to announce their console at 599 US dollars for that to happen. Also look at the bright side, no child actors, way less kinect than last year, and Halo 4. Hell Halo 4 alone makes this E3 better than last years MS conference.



I said their worst E3 to date, so I was not comparing it to any others. The problem was, in the events with child actors and Kinect, they had notable games shown. They lost the child actors, and they lost the notable games. They had Halo for 10 minutes.

Seriously, it was so bad that we actually had trailers for movies during a _video game conference_. That's absolutely atrocious. Microsoft's event this year is a doormat for every company to walk over. Microsoft can only win an E3 if Sony or Nintendo never ever show up, as it usually goes to one of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> What the FUCK is up with that guy's head?



It's frightening me...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i gotta say Most Wanted's tracks look amazing..


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> A lot of people are crying that Rayman Legend is Wii U exclusive



Really?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Did exo just say sony doesn't do gimmicks ?

He probably spoke that with a move up his ass stimulating his prostate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> A lot of people are crying that Rayman Legend is Wii U exclusive



cry some moar.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?


 yes specially in Neogaf



Unlosing Ranger said:


> cry some moar.


 Do tell, DO TELL!!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Need for Speed might as well be named Need for Twisted Metal.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I love that that dude, Daniel or whatever, didn't even know this mohawk dude is from Criterion, with it on an index card in front of him.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I thought Watch Dogs was okay, need to see more though.



the story concept or whatever seemed cool


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Need for Speed might as well be named Need for Twisted Metal.



Except Twisted Metal sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?



I wouldn't doubt it. Let them cry, their tears are delicious.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sly on the Vita....guess thats cool


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

New Far Cry 3 (most underlooked game of the year) footage on page 2 of the boards.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except Twisted Metal sucks.



Twisted Metal was fun. 



Death-kun said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. Let them cry, their tears are delicious.



We need more beloved franchises to be Wii U exclusives.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how Adam Sessler got promoted from "G4 Correspondent" to "Industry Veteran."

Much better.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's get together and circlejerk to The Last Of Us.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony going down in flames


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I love that Peter Molyneux trashes the Vita when he's getting into the mobile/social market.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

1 minute left.

Come on Sony, bring it home.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> I said their worst E3 to date, so I was not comparing it to any others. The problem was, in the events with child actors and Kinect, they had notable games shown. They lost the child actors, and they lost the notable games. They had Halo for 10 minutes.
> 
> Seriously, it was so bad that we actually had trailers for movies during a _video game conference_. That's absolutely atrocious. Microsoft's event this year is a doormat for every company to walk over. Microsoft can only win an E3 if Sony or Nintendo never ever show up, as it usually goes to one of them.



What games? All I remember was Disney land games with child actors showing them. Also, while new apps might be bullshit I use them all the time, they interest me like the smart glass which has potential, IMO much better than last years E3....although it might be my Halo 4 hype. 

Anyway Sony is starting, lets see what they show.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's go Sony, please don't suck!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

All they keep talking about on the PS feed is Ascension and The Last Of Us smh


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't fail to amuse us, Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lololol, Molyneux thinks Last Guardian will get a release date.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

It is time, my friends...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

people playing Move on the floor.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> What games? All I remember was Disney land games with child actors showing them. Also, while new apps might be bullshit I use them all the time, they interest me like the smart glass which has potential, IMO much better than last years E3....although it might be my Halo 4 hype.
> 
> Anyway Sony is starting, lets see what they show.



I think it's your Halo 4 hype, no offense. That was the best game they showed, but that didn't save their event. That's 10 minutes to a 90 minute event.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Kaz Hirai... ENGAGE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

it has begun


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Here we go~
Let's see what Sony is going to do to save the Vita from certain death.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

GET READY TO MOVE ON THE VITA.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think it's your Halo 4 hype, no offense. That was the best game they showed, but that didn't save their event. That's 10 minutes to a 90 minute event.



RE6 and Tomb Raider were also awesome. And Blacklist.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

>Skrillex

We are off to an amazing start here.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME MOTHERFUCKING CHARTS AND GRAPHS!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Was that Zoids?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ewww Skrillex


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Quite a long intro.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Taking awhile


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, enough with the intro.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Intro is way too long. -_-


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Was that Zoids?



 Transformers


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

2 minutes in.

Already seen more GAMES than the other conferences combined.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Enough with the intro!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally, it started.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Infamous 3 noaw


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

What the Hell was that?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess I did come to the wrong place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

gloating.jpeg


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

Seeing how Sony has gone bust lately, they better leave a mark on E3.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm liking this announcer.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Stop hating peeps!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on, Sony, you can do it, show us some awesome stuff.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony giving us all a rim job right now.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

*is trying hard to be positive about this long-winded intro*


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Almost ten minutes and all they've done is brag.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>Sony sucking up to us

Awwww.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

NEXT GENERATION EXPERIENCES!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy's ok by me.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Hirai


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone direct me to a live stream plox


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man.... lolol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Snake should be the announcer. DAT voice


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I LOVE YOU MAN


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can someone direct me to a live stream plox


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

anything happen while I was gone?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay for Kaz.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Too much blah blah blah'ing.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can someone direct me to a live stream plox





best stream


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Here comes the Quantic Dream game...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

new IP


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's see how long Cage can jerk of on-stage.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can someone direct me to a live stream plox


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

New Ip? hell yeah. I hope is not like Movie Heavy Rain


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

New IP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

ELLEN PAGE!!! And thank you for the links


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Kaz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Best stream is tv son, I'm 2-3 seconds ahead.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

A new IP right off the start?  You're doing well, Sony.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

I like new IPs


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

BEYOND, bitches!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> New Ip? hell yeah. I hope is not like Movie Heavy Rain



Quiet you. Heavy Rain's alright by me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

beyond               ?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Ghost Whisperer: The Game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Quiet you. Heavy Rain's alright by me.


 alright, I shall !!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

FUCK YEAH, BEYOND!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

It's an interesting premise.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Yo this is mad deep son.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Show us a trailer!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Canadian girl, brap brap!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

yaaaawwwwnnnn show us the damn game already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

ITS OVER.. SONY WON


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Ellen Page huh?  That's nice I suppose.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Now this sounds interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Ghost Whisperer: The Game, starring Ellen Page@


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> ITS OVER.. SONY WON


Sony already won before it began.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Inception 2


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Game looks fantastic.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

F K... In the coffee...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

That donut!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

dat staring into space


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

looks like the robot chick


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Already love the way it looks.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Some amazing gameplay.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to admit, as boring as this demo is right now the character models look great.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> F K... In the coffee...


Clear as a crisp spring morning.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a bit creep.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It actually was looking good until the coffee cup hitting the wall.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

She needs a man. That's the solution to this voodoo shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Game has gotten really interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It's like a bad Christopher Nolan movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha, creepy. Loving it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

SWAT TEAMS, SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

She has friends on the other side .


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So does anything happen in this "game"?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

What is going on.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like a really promising game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

and it dive bombed into the ground.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

OH LOOK. EXPLOSIONS!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, sold.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

SWAT shows up lol


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Carrie the film the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

JIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Great looking game


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

EXPLOSIONS: THE GAME

Also... how come on one is calling out Cage on using ten buzz words in ONE SENTENCE?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Good movie.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

So far Sony gets a B from me.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

They sure took their sweet friggin' time with that one but it delivered.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

Who wants to see what lies BEYOND?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

superannuation ‏@supererogatory
I enjoy David Cage's interactive movies a lot more when I treat them as comedies. This looks like it will continue that trend.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Well it's an interesting concept at least.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

looked boring as sin but new IP so yay


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

GG nintendont, Sony already won.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sold on Beyond. Looks brilliant.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That Michael ad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

BEYONF the hate


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

You made an awesome commercial, so what?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Our first boring and meaningless statistic of the day!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh time for the Smash Bros rip off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Clone game here we go!!!!! I am hyped!!!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

lol, Fat Princess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Everyone else uses explosions and destruction
>LOLOLOLOL, Michael Bay

>Beyond uses explosions and destruction
>OMFG, SO UNIQUE, SO AWESOME, I AM JIZZING

>Everyone else uses buzzwords
>LOLOLOLOLOL, WHAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

>Cage uses MORE buzzwords
>HE IS SUCH A GENIUS, LISTEN HOW ENSPIRITED HE IS


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

SSBS copy time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony Smash Bros


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol time for the SSB ripoff.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

so far Ubisoft is still better


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That token female gamer


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Rich ‏@RichIGN
So how do I play that movie?

lolol


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Battle Royale


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Baawwww



Hey Krory... Beyond looks great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

bad music check, several people playing live check,oh god vitz x ps3


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

No Snake tho really? lolol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh cool, it'll be on the Vita.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

All-Stars with cross-play?  Awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh hey, Sony has more than movies?

OH WAIT, A VITA GAME!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hey Krory... Beyond looks great.



I agree, it's a beautiful movie. I'm glad David Cage is still making them.

I wonder how he would do at making a game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy princess shit you guys are negative. lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

At least in Smash you could tell what the fuck was going on.

With this tiny-ass level it's just a clusterfuck.


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

Battle Royale = crap.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol time for the SSB ripoff.



Handheld compatible with the console version?

Sounds familiar.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

"YEAH BUT IT LOOKS JUST LIKE SUPER SMASH BROS!! WHY DOES IT LOOK JUST LIKE SUPER SMASH BROS!?!" 

........ Is what I would shout out if I was there.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like a decently fun game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks better than SSBB.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> At least in Smash you could tell what the fuck was going on.
> 
> With this tiny-ass level it's just a clusterfuck.



glad i'm not the only one who thought this


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Dat hydra.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Really don't give a shit about using any of these characters.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So, Sweet Tooth and Kratos hack while Sly and Fat Princess suck?

Confirmed.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

The game looks pretty solid.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Eh        .


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Fat Princess won?  Lame.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Looks better than SSBB.



Never change exo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Wasn't that bad, I'll still always prefer Smash Bros. though. But I still think it's worth a buy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad they added characters like Fat Princess and Sly because otherwise they wouldn't have enough characters for a four player game.

And I like how not only can you not tell what's going on, you can't even tell if you are WINNING or CAN win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Drake


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet-tooth is like the Apocalypse from Xmen vs Street fighter


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

two new characters that we already knew about well done Sony


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Fat Princess. Oh lord


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, Levine sold his soul again.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Drake and a Big Daddy?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Big Daddy.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Playing as Big Daddy would be nice.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> two new characters that we already knew about well done Sony



Damn leaks


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

LMFAO, Big Daddy and Nathan Drake are the two other characters you can use.

This game is now officially better than smash brothers.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Multiplatform game characters getting into sony all stars .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Never change, Exo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Looks better than SSBB.



Can I report you for trolling yet?


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Game prolly won't be competitive like Smash but it looked cool, just a cluster fuck at times.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"We have six characters, WE ARE AN AWESOME GAME, PLEASE BUY US!"

$ony: Anything for money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel is trying too hard that is not even funny anymore.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Can I report you for trolling yet?


Butthurt much? STFU and just enjoy the show brah.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Multiplatform game characters getting into sony all stars .



Sony has no other decent characters that it could use.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Snake will shoot a lazer from his Solid eye.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LMFAO, Big Daddy and Nathan Drake are the two other characters you can use.
> 
> This game is now officially better than smash brothers.


Pfffff


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait, why did they just show a PS2 controller?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look more numbers and charts.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

META CRITIC RANKINGS
MEANINGLESS STAT NUMBER 2


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LMFAO, Big Daddy and Nathan Drake are the two other characters you can use.
> 
> This game is now officially better than smash brothers.


Where do you got the roster of the next Smash Bros.?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look charts and grpahssdsds


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Graphs and charts!! :33


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Playstation 4 lyfe brah


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LMFAO, Big Daddy and Nathan Drake are the two other characters you can use.
> 
> This game is now officially better than smash brothers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"200 digital titles"

Theeeere we go!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Boring information time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

1000S OF DOLLARS IN DISCOUNTS

MEANINGLESS STAT NUMBER 3


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"Please use our premium surface. We'll give you free games >:"


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on Trenton you're losing them!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Look at us we're sony we only pay attention to meaningless numbers to make us sound good are stock totally didn't drop down to "oh shit levels"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I sure love those meaningless numbers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

1 year?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

One year free? 

Those guys sure are lucky.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAHA, one year free!

Fucking sony is awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

lol, bribes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, free stuff, I feel like I'm on Oprah!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> 1000S OF DOLLARS IN DISCOUNTS
> 
> MEANINGLESS STAT NUMBER 3



You're behind, he did three meaningless stat numbers in one sentence ten minutes ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony killing it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Dayum, a year?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"Guacamelee"
"Rapid City Rampage"
"When Vikings Attack"

So, uh... any GOOD games?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony just gave away free ps+ memberships, can they afford this?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Bribes all up in this bitch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

You know what adds gaming value not cockblocking your handhelds true potential.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony is going all out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh Sony, ya'll crazy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"We've already released 40 games this year"

MORE NUMBERS!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

"The vita profile is growing every day. The userbase however is not."


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

wow people at the show get a years free? fucking awesome Sony


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Panic mode Sony is the best Sony.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh Sony, ya'll crazy.



They were given free stuff, of course they would be cheering at this stuff.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

When Vikings Attack


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Aaaand now they're going the Microsoft route.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> "The vita profile is growing every day. The userbase however is not."


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Proof that sony is just classy bunch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

So you know what else has those services?
My computer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

How about more games, Sony? None of us watching a television or livestream give a shit about your bribes.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

It was a smart move by Sony, you have to admit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Burn Nintendo & Microsoft. BURN.

Start a shit-war or something. I'm bored.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

How can he say PSN has the best online gaming experience with a straight face?


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh Sony, ya'll crazy.



Bunch of Sony fans waited overnight to get in.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"Vita gets a bunch of new things! ...that everyone else already have."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAHAH activision


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

here we go.. Vita will sell now


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> How can he say PSN has the best online gaming experience with a straight face?



Man is a damn good actor, that's how.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Black Ops on the Vita.

10 people just jizzed themselves.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Black Ops: Declassified??


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck Nintendo and Microsoft, Sony wins E3 all years!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

If only these bribes mattered to me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lololol, another Call of Duty.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Companies are coming to vita.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

LOLOLOL.

HE JUST CALLED THE VITA GAMES UNIQUE.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I really don't give a darn about services and vita sony 

If i wanted to play games, i'll play on my console. Handhelds are no longer the avenue for revenue they once were


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember this, got leaked this week.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

More CoD, how unsurprising.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Proof that sony is just classy bunch.


Are you hoping that if you keep sucking Sony's dick hardcore you'll get a free year too?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That'd look awesome.

...if it wasn't a five-inch screen.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh AC for Vita time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Liberation only made AC 3  look worse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Oooh Assassins Creed with tits, love it. Now Sony is speaking to me.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

So are all of Vita's games just small mini bites of console games like Assasins creed liberation.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh shit we going to nah orleans?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Vita games are better handheld experience


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

That should net Vita a few sales....


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

wow another Vita console nobody will buy well played Sony


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to pick up a Vita but I've seen AC3 already today, its silly lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Well at least it's wifi and comes with a memory card.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

All AC side story games suck anyway.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony's conference >>>>>> Microsoft's conference


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Is Sony actually going to show something now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Lets should I buy a slightly more expensive Wii U  with a game or a ps vita with assassin's creed?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I want more from Sony...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mmmm brand new fantasies, does the girl Assassin get naked?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sony's conference >>>>>> Microsoft's conference



We already knew that before it started.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Vita is getting support that is a good sign.. The question is can that save it?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm interested....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Assassin's Creed: Ship Warfare


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully the Vita gets saved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

more AC3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sony's conference >>>>>> Microsoft's conference



sony's conference >>>>>>> microsoft/nintendont conference


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Naval battles


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Full speed ahead motherfuckers


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sony's conference >>>>>> Microsoft's conference



That's like saying eating dog shit is better than eating cat shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

British people cannot aim canonballs while americans have deadly aim the game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok this looks badass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

digging this gameplay man


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So this made me lose interest in ACIII.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Btw guys I knew about the Vita titles already in fact Resident Evil should be next according to rumors.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw a guy on the cannon's skip a frame of animation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

So far

Sony's conference, 3 exclusives, + third parties and begging

Microsoft's conference, 3 exclusives, + third parties and Usher

Who's worse?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm VERY interested.... not "I'm gonna buy a Vita" interested, but this is quality stuff.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> British people cannot aim canonballs while americans have deadly aim the game.



The AI for the demo was gimped.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Their canon shots are guided by uncle sam himself.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Talk about boring set pieces...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol redcoats getting raped, what's new.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So this made me lose interest in ACIII.


'Cause you have shit taste. No surprise there.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The AI for the demo was gimped.



You're a gimp preet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how you can aim cannonballs without even turning the ship or anything.

You use MURRIKA POWAH to guide them like homing missiles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

status of butthole: cringed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

All that did was made me not want it had my fill of ships in windwaker.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do we all have to hate each other?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

Huh, so that vita AC did have a woman.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> 'Cause you have shit taste. No surprise there.



Because I don't want to spend fifteen minutes on a boat with heat-seeking cannonballs?

Sorry for wanting more quality.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> You're a gimp preet.





Inu, the one without the boring talk about the services.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

this guy wants to rape me


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

man i can't believe i stayed up for this shit


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh great, this guy again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Farcry 3
>Mention the word "Insanity" in the first two sentences


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So this made me lose interest in ACIII.



U BE TROLLIN'


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

So multi-plats now?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Bah! We're just getting the same shit we just saw at the Ubi Soft conference..


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Four player co-op, don't care.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Talking about services isn't better than talking about meaningless stats and numbers.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because I don't want to spend fifteen minutes on a boat with heat-seeking cannonballs?
> 
> Sorry for wanting more quality.


>Implying helming a ship isn't quality.

>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

4 player coop never done yep never done


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

why Far Cry 3 Sony?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hardware bundles! Please buy our console again we kind of need the money if you haven't heard.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> U BE TROLLIN'



How can you possibly be sold on scripted bullshit naval battles?

This is Assassin's Creed, not Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

whats with the hate?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone stop insulting each other.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Talking about services isn't better than talking about meaningless stats and numbers.



The services bored me more.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> >Implying helming a ship isn't quality.
> 
> >



It's not. It's Suikoden IV all over again.

LOL, I'M ON THE BOAT, MAN THE HEAT-SEEKING CANNOBALLS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Everyone stop insulting each other.



Not my fault that interactive cutscenes suddenly sell people on games.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i hope i can assassinate the Kraken


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> whats with the hate?



Krory whining about Sony is like a yearly E3 tradition


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

4 people for a one person job.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully we get something good next.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

So, what will Sony do in the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Far Cry became a game i will insult every time i hear about it..


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Krory whining about Sony is like a yearly E3 tradition



I'm not whining about Sony.

I'm whining about Ubisoft.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh god, Playstation Move crap.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Playstation Move!!! ......


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully we get something good next.



> Move

not likely


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh, Move, fuck me now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, the Move.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

What's with all the free stuff sony it's like you need it or something.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

HEY GUYS

REMEMBER MOVE

SONY DOES.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Krory whining about Sony is like a yearly E3 tradition



Oh I see 



still waiting for The Last Of Us


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"Hey, guys... this thing still exists! "


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> How can you possibly be sold on scripted bullshit naval battles?
> 
> This is Assassin's Creed, not Pirates of the Caribbean.



Lol...just LOL.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Ten minutes, and they decide end with the Move.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

PLEASE don't spend too much time on this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

It's gonna end with The Last of Us.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ugh, Move, fuck me now.



They are, with a move controller


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Playstation
>Innovation

Lol


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

This might ruin the conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

So, the only worthwhile thing Sony showed was a new IP that showed no gameplay.

Nice to know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

truly innovative
BOOKS


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

*vomtis*        .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

faceplam.facepalm


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

The Book: Oldest of User Interfaces


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So they are movies with a peripheral.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Yaaaaay, children. pek

/vomits


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not. It's Suikoden IV all over again.
> 
> LOL, I'M ON THE BOAT, MAN THE HEAT-SEEKING CANNOBALLS.


Sadly your opinion on quality is shit. So please don't try to say what is and isn't quality.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

this is worse than last year, well played Sony


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >Keep saying ten minutes
> 
> It ends in 40



Then I guess Spike/GameTrailers is cutting off the last half hour since they have something else starting in ten minutes.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderbook could be nice.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh god, this is just hilarious.  ..... Dat move.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Sadly your opinion on quality is shit. So please don't try to say what is and isn't quality.



I'm sorry I offended you and your telekinetic MURRIKEN CANNOBALLS.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

"Traveling beyond the stars to discover astronomy"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

DAT book is boss.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay okay gotta keep an open mind here its for the children....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Get the fuck off my screen


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

they got JK Rowling? no shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Needed to emphasize who J.K. Rowling is


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah fuck.  I knew it was going to be JKR.  Fuck this conference, automatic F for this conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, shit, they got J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm sorry I offended you and your telekinetic MURRIKEN CANNOBALLS.


You haven't offended me, you're just an idiot.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 4, 2012)

The Fuck is this shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i got a magic wand right here


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

J.K. Rolling?
damn sony is desperate they are trying to get harry potter to save them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

GUESS WHAT, GUYS! YOU CAN CAST SPELLS WITH YOUR PLAYSTATION MOVE, BECAUSE IT'S A WAND.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

We can be students at hogwarts gaiz :33!


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I feel like I am listening to something about Yugioh.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>PS Move
>Magic wand

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

You can cast spells with your Move? I thought you were supposed to jam it up your ass and twist it around.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> You haven't offended me, you're just an idiot.



Then maybe you should stop acting all "WAAAH, WAAAH, YOU HAVE AN OPINION" butthurt. Just a game, kiddo.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys! We're going on a fantastic journey! How can you hate??


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see how terrible this is.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ten minutes, and they decide end with the Move.



Isn't there 30mins left?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

and every wizard needs a dildo


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, GUYS, WHY AM I IN THE MICROSOFT CONFERENCE?! WHAT'S GOING ON?!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Sony took notes from Microsofts 2011 conference, Sony gets an F.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

J.K Rowling!  

I have to admire this business move even if I hate it. This was a brilliant move.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

if i would be playing with something shaped like the move.. i would rather just fap


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm having to contain my laughter here.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Child actor sighting!


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

This game makes no sense at all


----------



## Styles (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm sorry I offended you and your telekinetic MURRIKEN CANNOBALLS.



I've skimmed through this thread and you're "let me shit on everything" gimmick is getting tired.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Really really fun stuff, Sony.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You can cast spells with your Move? I thought you were supposed to jam it up your ass and twist it around.



Only exo uses it that way.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

it's like they want me to sell my PS3 smh


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> J.K Rowling!
> 
> I have to admire this business move even if I hate it. This was a brilliant move.



It really wasn't. It was to attempt to sell a peripheral that now needs ANOTHER peripheral just to work.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then maybe you should stop acting all "WAAAH, WAAAH, YOU HAVE AN OPINION" butthurt. Just a game, kiddo.



Sorry i like calling you on your bullshit.

Also, calling me kiddo :rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony making a book game.....ok then, how was microsoft's?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> I've skimmed through this thread and you're "let me shit on everything" gimmick is getting tired.



Then you probably only skimmed the past few pages.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

eww
I like the augmented nintendo cards more.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Kids are going to eat this shit up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

why am i still watching this?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Fun move game for kids.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Only soot is made when a book is on fire, the pages are still perfectly legible.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Sorry i like calling you on your bullshit.
> 
> Also, calling me kiddo :rofl



Act like a child, get called out on it.

"WAAAAH, STOP THINKING DIFFERENTLY THAN ME, I WANNA BE A PIRATE, WAAAAAAH!"

Grow up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

WONDERBOOK GOTY


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

The fuck am I watching, NBA playoffs time.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I would rather stare at the wall than play this crap.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It really wasn't. It was to attempt to sell a peripheral that now needs ANOTHER peripheral just to work.





Yeah, I know you're like a professional Sony hater, but if you don't see netting EXCLUSIVE work from J.K Rowling as brilliant than we have nothing to talk about. That thing is going to sell.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually, that disclaimer just pointed out - you need three peripherals for this.

Move
EyeToy
And the book thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i'd draw a dick on the screen and see what spell that would be


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

doesn't even work


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

This is cute and fun for kids, but most gamers don't really wanna see this, and the kids that want it are, most likely, not watching E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh dear god Sony did it they ruined it.
They were doing so well in comparison to everythign else to.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony is spending too much time on this crap.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, I know you're like a professional Sony hater, but if you don't see netting EXCLUSIVE work from J.K Rowling as brilliant than we have nothing to talk about. That thing is going to sell.



It's not brilliant. It's a sales tactic. Parents are going to be stupid enough to shell out 300 bucks for this.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

This should of been an online demo, like on their website, this is wasting valuable time.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sony is spending too much time on this crap.



Agreed.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope this bombs as hard as Udraw


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Act like a child, get called out on it.
> 
> "WAAAAH, STOP THINKING DIFFERENTLY THAN ME, I WANNA BE A PIRATE, WAAAAAAH!"
> 
> Grow up.


> Says i'm acting like a child

Have you even been reading your own posts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony fucking failed this shit.. Beyond and the AC3 gameplay were only good shit in this mother.. Sony Smash Bros was really only decent..


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

All those paid actors look so fucking bored.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony just finish this shit up so I can go to sleep already :yaaaawn
Only Sony-tards and 2 year olds enjoys this.


----------



## Helix (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, this crap has been on long enough.


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck is it with this book stuff. My IQ is dropping just watching this shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony single handily keeping up the bad actor quota for all of e3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> > Says i'm acting like a child
> 
> Have you even been reading your own posts?



Christ, you're STILL crying because I don't agree with you?  Man, I expected more from you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Atrocious...


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

5 USHER POINTS TO HUFFLEPUFF!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

This is shit, move on sony.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

CANT FUCKING WAIT ALL MY MONEY SONY


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> All those paid actors look so fucking bored.



With all of Sony's difficulties it can't pay them enough to look happy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

YOU JUST EARNED 15 HOUSE POINTS.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

it's 3am and i'm watching retards playing magicians with a dildo and a book what is happening to my life smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i like sony.. but saying they failed is a fucking understatement


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

No, this is not an amazing experience you shitty announcer.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Christ, you're STILL crying because I don't agree with you?  Man, I expected more from you.


Aw, i's mad 'cause some guy calls me on my bullshit, i's gonna make fun of him by calling him a child.

The butthurt is strong in ye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

If it looked anygood, worked, and didn't require me to buy 1000 things it might have been good.
It's like ps1 here.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> This is shit, move on sony.



Lolol, even Exo is upset at "Harry Potter Tie-In Game: 3 Peripherals Required."


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Yo dog I heard you like peripherals so you need a peripheral to use this periphal to use a book to use this game


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes to Halo 4 and Gears of War Judgement..... 

Anything at E3 for the new M Rated Star Wars game?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Good, finally it ended.

Now just show us some The Last of Us and call it a night.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Aw, i's mad 'cause some guy calls me on my bullshit, i's gonna make fun of him by calling him a child.
> 
> The butthurt is strong in ye.



Do you ever stop your whining?  Kids these days...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh joy, mobile crap now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone here stfu Wonderbook is amazing and GOTY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

only The Last Guardian can save this shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Sony pulling a Microsoft


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Buto, Krory, shut the fuck up.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

The guy's face looks like he is in urgent need of taking a shit.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Are Krory and Buto going to make out?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i'd rather rewatch Microsoft than this shit


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

STILL WAITING ON A HOT N FRESH RAP OR R&B ARTIST SONY!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Why doesn't Sony end this? I want to see Star Wars 1313.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> Yes to Halo 4 and Gears of War Judgement.....
> 
> Anything at E3 for the new M Rated Star Wars game?



Will be a demo shown on gametrailers in a few hours I think


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Christ, you're STILL crying because I don't agree with you?  Man, I expected more from you.



Maybe if you didn't make it so easy for everyone to disagree with you...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Are Krory and Buto going to make out?



I hope so. His dick has been tickling my asshole for the longest time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL, fuck HTC. Get either Sony or Samsung phone for Android.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Do you ever stop your whining?  Kids these days...


I know right? I wish you'd stop your crying over how game developers don't cater to your....."tastes".


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> STILL WAITING ON A HOT N FRESH RAP OR R&B ARTIST SONY!



Sony lacks the funds to hire one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So, Sony and Microsoft had the exact same conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony wins e3 for the book.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy fuck, spending this much time on phones and tablets?


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: Playstion *Suite* is now Playstation *Mobile*!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

YES YES, GET OFF THE STAGE!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Shut up and get the fuck off the stage.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Sony, I thought we wouldn't get horrible acting like that at E3 this year.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, Sony and Microsoft had the exact same conference.



Nah Microsoft at least had Usher.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>MORE NUMBERS!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

look more numbers 15 studio's you plan to fire.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

GOD OF WAR TIME, BITCHES!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

lol largest first party content creators


Sony is lying again.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

anyone who thinks this is better than Microsoft obviously shares a needle with Exo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

lets see now.. time for GOW


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

GOD OF WAR: THE PREQUEL'S PREQUEL


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

God of War, meh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

They go to wunderbook to GoW wth is this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

largest first party content creators????O_O


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like it's up to Nintendo to save E3 again.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

oooof course.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, neato, God of War.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Whyyyyy is it so true?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I remember this exact from God of War 2.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Looks like it's up to Nintendo to save E3 again.



Was there ever any doubt that they would have to?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Look an enemy you have killed  millions of and it plays like all the other games


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Whyyyyy is it so true?



It's not. Sony lasted too long there.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK COULDN'T KRATOS DO THIS IS THE SONY SMASH GAME?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

There is nothing fluid about this game, Kratos moves like a chihuahua on crack.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

MINOTAURS? IN GOD OF WAR? UNHEARD OF.

And however is playing sucks ASS. Good thing they turned damage off for him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching GoW I ask myself where is my Bayonetta?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

--> Nintendo needs new IP's.
--> Holy shit! GoW 85!! We love you Sony!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lololol. GT is trying to cut off the conference. That's how bad it is.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, this God of War is most certainly a God of War game...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey kratos is totally a normal human here


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Was there ever any doubt that they would have to?



For some reason people expect stuff from Sony. I have no idea why.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That platforming is awful.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully Nintendo won't screw up as badly as Sony did.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Whyyyyy is it so true?





Priceless.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else watching this on GT? Is this just me?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember in 2006, the feed for Sony's conference happened to cut out 15 minutes before the end too.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

dude from Unreal Engine 4?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Anyone else watching this on GT? Is this just me?



Nope, not just you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lololol. This is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Anyone else watching this on GT? Is this just me?



It's not just you.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't Kratos supposed to be human in this game?? Apparently not...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh man.

I love you, Game Trailers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's not just you.



What's going on GT?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>Elephant man beast

Cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

They really innovated with this one i'll give them that.

I mean wow it looks so different!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

what is this God of Zoo


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Kratos was never human. Just always shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

The demos are too long..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> Isn't Kratos supposed to be human in this game?? Apparently not...



He's a demi-human to begin with, but by what everyone was saying he would be weaker, but apparently not.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm confused, what Gods has he killed already? Like who's left? I never played but he sure has a lot of titles, does he only kill one God every game?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> What's going on GT?



They cut the audio of the feed for the while, and I lost video feed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Elephant brains....


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Game Trailers cut out. Did I miss any giant enemy crustaceans?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Got that shit with GT


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

God of War is trying to compete with Tomb Raider.

Sorry for you guys.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, God of War Ascension looks exactly like all the other god of war games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

gameplay appears to be much more fleshed out with those side weapons.. interested


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

..........................


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> I'm confused, what Gods has he killed already? Like who's left? I never played but he sure has a lot of titles, does he only kill one God every game?



Athena is still left for certain.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> They cut the audio of the feed for the while, and I lost video feed.



Lol, don't blame them at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Wasn't this before ares or something like that?
Why does he have ash and crap.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm... pretty sure nothing is actually happening over at Sony.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

The Last of US???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

last of us?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> They cut the audio of the feed for the while, and I lost video feed.



I didn't lose video, but they cut off the audio feed and talked about their own stuff instead.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

New Uncharted?

EDIT:  Ah, Last of Us.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't Kratos supposed to be human?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, there we go. About time.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

A fucking toast...
To Kratos...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Will last of us save sony?
not very likely.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

What we've all been waiting for.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, time for Last Of Us.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Kratos was never human, anyway.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> gameplay appears to be much more fleshed out with those side weapons.. interested



Yeah combat looks better than GOW3.
Bosses just keep getting bigger lol


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Game looks very pretty.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

But Kratos WAS always boring.

And inb4 The Last of Us becomes a cover-based shooter.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh snap, suspense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

You could swim instead of walking on a straight path.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

The last of Us, they game I was hyped about. until....


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Behold the intense, thrilling gameplay of Last of Us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Athena is still left for certain.


He killed, Zesus, Ares, Hatese and company and only she is left? :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL THE CENSORSHIP ON G4.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

The beeps!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow this is gorgeous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeap not buying this game...sigh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

The game looks amazing but I'm sorry, that chick is the most annoying thing I've seen in a game.

But anything good - gameplay wise - can be found in I Am Alive.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Gameplay isn't too exciting. :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The beeps!



This is the best.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

"Hey asshole"


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh hey, that annoying girl was helpful.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

They said all of the kills were supposed to be all "emotional" and make you "feel."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gameplay isn't too exciting. :/


 is not.. it is boring and I don't know what the game is.. survivor horror or what?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gameplay isn't too exciting. :/



Preet stop being terrible.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

If you're going to shoot, at least go full shooter.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It is sad when the "annoying girl" was the upside.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"Hey, asshole!"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, scripted events.

Good ole' Naughty Dog.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> They said all of the kills were supposed to be all "emotional" and make you "feel."



They lied like everyone else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

where do i fucking preorder SONY?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> is not.. it is boring and I don't know what the game is.. survivor horror or what?



Malving, hating doesn't suit you. 

Game looks terrific.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Escort mission: The game!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> The game looks amazing but I'm sorry, that chick is the most annoying thing I've seen in a game.
> 
> But anything good - gameplay wise - can be found in I Am Alive.



You were thinking about that game to?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Looked good, that's a probable buy.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

only good thing about this terrible conference


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"Never stop playing."

I won't.

Just won't be playing your games.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

You actually go into your pack, that's pretty neat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Aminka ‏@GameOnAminka
The Last of Us looks like Uncharted with babysitting. Or Page-sitting, I suppose. But where's muh treasuuuuh?!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad the girl doesn't sit around whining and pissing herself.

Stabs the fucker in the back.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks great 
Love the limited ammo that makes you think about different ways to tackle things.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Game over. Sony won the E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You were thinking about that game to?



Of course. It's impossible not to. You'd be in denial otherwise.

Or a moron.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

game looks average except for graphics, set pieces, and money put into it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit, they showed nothing for the Vita?

This system is fucked..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Man guys the last guardian sure was awesome .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Well... that was.... better than Microsofts?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

stop posting IGN tweets


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Escort mission: The game!!!!!



At least the path-finding seems alright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

the three exclusives and the new AC3 gameplay barely saved this.. barely.. but all four games are interesting enough to track..


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

That last scene was tight but overall I was let down, Nintendo.... please don't fail me with rehashing Mario kart and Mario party


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony saved E3 as always.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm glad the girl doesn't sit around whining and pissing herself.
> 
> Stabs the fucker in the back.



She could get away with it - it was scripted.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Woonderbook>>>>>Last of Us


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

Where the hell is Sly Cooper?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Game over. Sony won the E3.


Low standards much?

It was better than MS, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> She could get away with it - it was scripted.



Well that... that just sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Omg Vita is dead? wtf? Sony really? SMH!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

At least now we'll finally get something GOOD.

Star Wars 1313 soon. <3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> Low standards much?
> 
> It was better than MS, but nothing spectacular.


We already know nintendont's conference is going to be shit.

Easy win for sony. As usual.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony ain't got no game


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Another 3rd person shooter from Sony. I don't mind that, I mind the people who say Mario needs to change things up, but that looks amazing.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

So.... 

Ubisoft 
Sony 
EA  




Microsoft. 

About right, ya think?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, there was just... so much lies.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see Star Wars 1313.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> At least now we'll finally get something GOOD.
> 
> Star Wars 1313 soon. <3



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg Vita is dead? wtf? Sony really? SMH!!


Oh lawlz! Didn't even think about that 

Yeah, Sony has officially abandoned the Vita. Game over man, game over.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So....
> 
> Ubisoft
> Sony
> ...



You're being awfully considerate to Sony.

At least Microsoft had RE6 and Tomb Raider and shit.


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

The Last of Us was awesome. Anyone know of a release date?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 4, 2012)

The Last of Us will win best in show.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> At least the path-finding seems alright.



It'll probably be pretty good. Problem is I expect to get my underpants blown off at E3. That didn't deliver.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait for Nintendo tomorrow.  I'm glad I'll be able to see Nintendo's conference before I go to work, and then the software conference will be on Wednesday and I don't work.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Is anyone else's GT feed fucked up with Audio again?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh fuck me and Krory like the same thing? Hold the fucking phone.

I can't wait for 1313 either.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony was complete shit. Beyond is the only good thing from Sony. The Last of Us is seriously mediocre gameplay, with nice graphics and set pieces.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So....
> 
> Ubisoft
> Sony
> ...


 That is correct.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Elder Scrolls Online demo?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're being awfully considerate to Sony.
> 
> At least Microsoft had RE6 and Tomb Raider and shit.



Not really. Sony is only so high because Microsoft and EA were just abysmal.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

>Tomb Raider does scripted events
JIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
>Last of Us does scripted events
fucking lame ass shit gimme some real gameplay

am i doing it right


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, cool, Big Daddy gameplay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see The Last Of Us turned into another TPS.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking sony man, they always deliver.

Amazing. Sony won the E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> >Tomb Raider does scripted events
> JIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> >Last of Us does scripted events
> fucking lame ass shit gimme some real gameplay
> ...



yes.. you actually are.. Krory gonna flip


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> >Tomb Raider does scripted events
> JIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> >Last of Us does scripted events
> fucking lame ass shit gimme some real gameplay
> ...



No, because Tomb Raider's were at least entertaining.

The games are exactly the same - the difference is The Last of Us is touted as being SO UNIQUE, SO HIP, THE FUTURE OF GAMING.

Yet it has nothing different.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Leave it to Geoff Kingsley to love Sony unconditionally.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Leave it to Geoff Kingsley to love Sony unconditionally.



No surprise there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

1313 is coming up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, God of War: Ascension multiplayer...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

The Last Of Us is basically Uncharted: The Apocalyptic Escort Mission.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sony saved E3



Some low-as-fuck standards you have if that's all you needed to 'save' E3. Sony's conference was better than Microsoft's, but not by an enormous stretch.

Typical God of War, interesting Last of Us, Wonderbook bullshit.



> as always.








ExoSkel said:


> Fucking sony man, they always deliver.
> 
> Amazing. Sony won the E3.



Nintendo's still got two one-hour conferences upcoming, don't be so sure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> Oh lawlz! Didn't even think about that
> 
> Yeah, Sony has officially abandoned the Vita. Game over man, game over.


 Game over for Vita, real talk.. sad because it is a sexy handheld


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

God of War multiplayer looks nice.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Sooo......

*Sony:*
God of War 
Last of Us
Beyond 
Woonderbook 
AC and black ops games for the Vita 

*Microsoft:*
Halo 4 
Gears of War
Forza Horizon 
Fable  
Ascend 
lococycle 

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

decent single player story mode + decent multiplayer = potential buy


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It's sad when God of War multiplayer looks better than the single player.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I am disappointed we didn't see any actual alien/zombie things with the Last of Us. That was... like the point of the game, right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> >Tomb Raider does scripted events
> JIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> >Last of Us does scripted events
> fucking lame ass shit gimme some real gameplay
> ...


No, they both suck. Why are you defending scripted events? You like shitty gameplay with nice videos?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I think we need actual innovation in games  I've never said that before, but now, seeing the dearth of linear third person/first person shooters from Microsoft and sony...somebody needs to think of something


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony didn't embarrass themselve, but didn't amazing either. It was okay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously guys, will the Vita have the shortest lifespan of any modern platform? Like holy shit..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 82 (42 members and 40 guests)
Unlosing Ranger*, MrChubz, Crimson Cloak, Furious George, Krory, Goofy Titan, Aeon, Khris, EpicBroFist, The Max, Phantom Roxas, Sotei, Malvingt2, Platinum, ExoSkel, Utopia Realm, Violent-nin, Legacy_Warrior, Raidoton, KLoWn, Corran, hadou, Inuhanyou, Bobby Emerald, Sol_Blackguy, Brandon Heat, MakeEmum, Gomu Ningen, DeathScream


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I am disappointed we didn't see any actual alien/zombie things with the Last of Us. That was... like the point of the game, right?



No. It was always just an "action survival" game.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok so to sum up Day 1.

MG Rising
Watch_Dogs
Halo 4 
GOW Ascension

not much else had a lasting impression on me. Hopefully we will get a GTA V trailer soon


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 82 (42 members and 40 guests)
> Unlosing Ranger*, MrChubz, Crimson Cloak, Furious George, Krory, Goofy Titan, Aeon, Khris, EpicBroFist, The Max, Phantom Roxas, Sotei, Malvingt2, Platinum, ExoSkel, Utopia Realm, Violent-nin, Legacy_Warrior, Raidoton, KLoWn, Corran, hadou, Inuhanyou, Bobby Emerald, Sol_Blackguy, Brandon Heat, MakeEmum, Gomu Ningen, DeathScream



In other words, you're here for your +1? Gtfo


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think we need actual innovation in games  I've never said that before, but now, seeing the dearth of linear third person/first person shooters from Microsoft and sony...somebody needs to think of something



Just watch Nintendo's conference tomorrow if you want innovation.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> The Last Of Us is basically Uncharted: The Apocalyptic Escort Mission.



Alan Wake is basically Resident Evil: Ghost Hunter


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

What did Sony do that put them above Microsoft? That was just horrible.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, that Unreal 4 presentation will be fun.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just watch Nintendo's conference tomorrow if you want innovation.


you mean gimmicky innovation that no one will play after few tries, like wii.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

At this point Nintendo could do a 2 hour Ravi Drums encore and still be on par with everyone else. I expect crap from Ubisoft, EA, and M$, but usually Sony has 1 tump down their sleeve.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderbook is the worst of E3


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Seriously guys, will the Vita have the shortest lifespan of any modern platform? Like holy shit..



This. It's hilarious how they've just side stepped it's blistering mediocrity, what the fuck are they thinking. It's all right guys we got a game for you in four months!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I am disappointed we didn't see any actual alien/zombie things with the Last of Us. That was... like the point of the game, right?


 yes and horror.. really not hating the game but I was looking forward to it for a reason and now that I saw the gameplay no thanks. I didn't like the Uncharted series, so this is not for me.



Goofy Titan said:


> Seriously guys, will the Vita have the shortest lifespan of any modern platform? Like holy shit..


 no Virtual Boy has that record I believe 8 months? iirc


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony pretty much hanging Vita out to dry at this point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Sony didn't embarrass themselve, but didn't amazing either. It was okay


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> you mean gimmicky innovation that no one will play after few tries, like wii.


You mean the stuff Sony copies?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> In other words, you're here for your +1? Gtfo



That's what I'm here for, Nova-san.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the worst is behind us now. 

Onward to Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> In other words, you're here for your +1? Gtfo



What are you talking about these things get deleted anyway right?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Ok so to sum up Day 1.
> 
> MG Rising
> Watch_Dogs
> ...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 4, 2012)

Last of Us is a potential buy, but I don't see what everyone is lauding it over.

Sure, the presentation is fantastic, nice atmosphere that really builds up tension, makes you feel like you're actually trying to survive, but the gameplay looks about average for a third-person adventure. 

Yeah, Watch Dogs kicked the *shit* out of Sony's conference.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell. We build so much hype during the weeks that precede the E3 and then this happen. 
Both MS and Sony conferences were mediocre, but i would give it to MS as at least... it was daytime here.

Let's go Nintendo. Don't disappoint.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Star Wars please.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol even Sony people are saying the true;

Joe Anderson ‏@_wotta
MS was shit, Sony was better but still shit. EA was OK and Ubi impressed. Save it Nintendo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Resident Evil 6
Tomb Raider
Watch_Dogs
AC 3
Rayman Legends
Black Ops 2
Revengeance 
GOW
Last Of Us
Beyond


liking this E3 so far.. Pokemon White and Black 2 tomorrow as well 
+ some new nintendo stuff that might interest me.. people not liking this E3 are simply hard to please


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't we already see the Unreal 4 shit?

Also, where were people hearing about "horror" in The Last Of Us? I never heard that before.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just watch Nintendo's conference tomorrow if you want innovation.



We got a new mario guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol even Sony people are saying the true;
> 
> Joe Anderson ‏@_wotta
> MS was shit, Sony was better but still shit. EA was OK and Ubi impressed. Save it Nintendo



This guy is so full of shit.  Ubi impressed? EA was OKAY?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't we already see the Unreal 4 shit?
> 
> Also, where were people hearing about "horror" in The Last Of Us? I never heard that before.



We saw some pictures and a small gif but that is it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> you mean gimmicky innovation that no one will play after few tries, like wii.



The sad thing about this is that when Nintendo owns E3, instead of continuing to troll the forums, you'll cower with your tail between your legs, and barely post at all. No one will be able to take you seriously at that point, and you'll be utterly ignored. Enjoy this while it lasts, tomorrow you really won't be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

HERE IT IS. STAR WARS 1313.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> This guy is so full of shit.  Ubi impressed? EA was OKAY?


 so Krory was shit the whole day?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> liking this E3 so far.. Pokemon White and Black 2 tomorrow as well



That'll be Wednesday. 

Tomorrow's conference will consist almost entirely of Wii U's software lineup, and likewise for the day after, where the 3DS and presumably B&W2 will be shown.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> The sad thing about this is that when Nintendo owns E3, instead of continuing to troll the forums, you'll cower with your tail between your legs, and barely post at all. No one will be able to take you seriously at that point, and you'll be utterly ignored. Enjoy this while it lasts, tomorrow you really won't be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Woo, here we go!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> We got a new mario guys!!!!!!!!!!!



And everyone will buy 8 copies of it.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Game looks fantastic.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 4, 2012)

something good for the 360 that don't include Zombies, FPS, Space stuff or war stuff?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> so Krory was shit the whole day?



Overall every one was shit, but they each had bright moments, imo.

Brb, jizzing to 1313.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, it's time


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

If you add regenerating health and about 200 bullets for all weapons to TLoU you get a standard TPS

stfu homos

haven't seen a lifebar in years


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

NO WAY THAT IS GAMEPLAY GRAPHICS.

THAT ENGINE DOESN'T EXIST THIS GEN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no Virtual Boy has that record I believe 8 months? iirc



Well, I said of modern platforms. It's amazing. Sony ruined the entire platform simply by being Sony. Oh, and the claims by ExoSkel that Sony will deliver a Nintendo-esqe Panic Mode attack to revive the platform didn't happen. By the end of this year, the Vita will be nothing.

All of this because they marketed the platform everywhere as a portable that played console games...they ruined solid tech.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Star Wars: Uncharted Edition


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Uncharted A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

1313 is Uncharted in space


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

STUFF LIKE THIS DOESN'T EXIST.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> If you add regenerating health and about 200 bullets for all weapons to TLoU you get a standard TPS
> 
> stfu homos
> 
> haven't seen a lifebar in years



You're right. It's a standard survival TPS with a side of escort mission.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Sooo......
> 
> *Sony:*
> God of War
> ...



Forgot Usher for Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

That gameplay was pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> That'll be Wednesday.
> 
> Tomorrow's conference will consist almost entirely of Wii U's software lineup, and likewise for the day after, where the 3DS and presumably B&W2 will be shown.



oh thanx for the info..


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 4, 2012)

Shozan said:


> something good for the 360 that don't include Zombies, FPS, Space stuff or war stuff?



Probably that Twisted Pixel game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Star Wars: TPS edition


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck, beat to it. Twice.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Where can I see this Star Wars 1313 footage?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys Nintendo is going to show some 3DS games tomorrow in their E3 conference it seem..

*
Nintendo's E3 press event to feature 3DS games as well*

Just got this PR email that discusses the b-roll footage that will come out tomorrow's press event. No specifics, but it does confirm 3DS software in general.

*Upcoming Products to be Revealed at Premier Video Game Industry Trade Show

At the E3 Expo, Nintendo will reveal a massive lineup of first- and third-party video games for the Wii U home console and the Nintendo 3DS handheld system.*



Maybe Nintendo said fuck it, we are going over an hour tomorrow?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

3 seconds of footage!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> STUFF LIKE THIS DOESN'T EXIST.



Start believing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

It looks pretty


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> We got a new mario guys!!!!!!!!!!!



Nintendo titles in HD.

What more could you possibly want?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

1313 confirmed for meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That gameplay was pretty good.



yeah it was.. not much of a star wars guy.. but i'd totally get into this game..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, cool, more Beyond footage. :3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Where are you watch Star wars?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Where can I see this Star Wars 1313 footage?



Everyone pay attention to me!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, I said of modern platforms. It's amazing. Sony ruined the entire platform simply by being Sony. Oh, and the claims by ExoSkel that Sony will deliver a Nintendo-esqe Panic Mode attack to revive the platform didn't happen. By the end of this year, the Vita will be nothing.
> 
> All of this because they marketed the platform everywhere as a portable that played console games...they ruined solid tech.


 got it and I agree, Vita owners should just trade it right now.. It is done, Sony gave up


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

It's on Spike tv, but it's over now.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> Where are you watch Star wars?





But that trailer passed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not "more" footage. It's the same footage.

And...

>TPS Star Wars game announced
>People surprised at it being TPS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

beyond musical entity


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys Nintendo is going to show some 3DS games tomorrow in their E3 conference it seem..
> 
> *
> Nintendo's E3 press event to feature 3DS games as well*
> ...



nowhere does that say they are showing 3DS games today.....


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> What did Sony do that put them above Microsoft? That was just horrible.



Those last two games Sony showed pretty much put them ahead of Microsoft. Oh yeah, and Assassin's Creed.
Their Sony Smash Bros. is....okay.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks                     .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not "more" footage. It's the same footage.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...



people weren't saying that it was a TPS.. they're saying its Uncharted with Star Wars skin


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> people weren't saying that it was a TPS.. they're saying its Uncharted with Star Wars skin



So... you mean a TPS?

Since that's what Uncharted was. A standard TPS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Those last two games Sony showed pretty much put them ahead of Microsoft.
> Their Sony Smash Bros. is....okay.



But the wunderbook was the only thing to make me lose my breath.
That's a -Z.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with a Star Wars TPS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I never noticed that whole particle effects thing with 1313.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So... you mean a TPS?
> 
> Since that's what Uncharted was. A standard TPS.



oh ok i see.. Last Of Us is Uncharted but Star Wars 1313 is a TPS..


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> There's nothing wrong with a Star Wars TPS.



Except that it's been done to death?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

wow the graphics yo


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Last of Us is more unique than SW 1313


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, time to watch the rest of the Spurs/OKC game. Can't wait for Nintendo's conference tomorrow


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> oh ok i see.. Last Of Us is Uncharted but Star Wars 1313 is a TPS..



Because Last Of Us and Uncharted are made by the same people, so it's relevant.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahhh, well that was fun. I'm glad Spike starts broadcasting again at 12 PM tomorrow, I'll be able to watch Nintendo's conference on the television instead of on my laptop.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Those last two games Sony showed pretty much put them ahead of Microsoft. Oh yeah, and Assassin's Creed.
> Their Sony Smash Bros. is....okay.



I don't know man...

Halo 4 --- Last of Us
Gears of War --- God of War

Honestly putting about 25 minutes in to the Woonderbook was just too horrible, way too horrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Last of Us is more unique than SW 1313



ITT: Tomb Raider and SW 1313 are TPS , but Watch_Dogs and Last Of Us are TPS


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i need to see this 1313 i wasn't watching GT's shitty stream


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But the wunderbook was the only thing to make me lose my breath.
> That's a -Z.



Well of course the whole wonderbook thing was shit, but Microsoft's presentation was just dull as fuck, apart from a couple of titles.



Cave Jansen said:


> Except that it's been done to death?



So I guess you'd rather it be FPS instead?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

By Krory's logic we can conclude 1313 will be as good as every Star Wars game released this gen


----------



## Melvin290 (Jun 4, 2012)

god damn that ZombiU. Holy shit. So fucking bad.

And now for AssCreed MURRRKA


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> ITT: Tomb Raider and SW 1313 are TPS , but Watch_Dogs and Last Of Us are TPS



I don't see where you're going with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

So we all agree that Ubisoft is on top right now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because Last Of Us and Uncharted are made by the same people, so it's relevant.



Come on dude, we all know you're a jackass, but at least try and hide it 



Krory said:


> I don't see where you're going with this.



you don't? kinda hard to believe since you do it all the time


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i need to see this 1313 i wasn't watching GT's shitty stream



GT's was the best stream - it tried to cut out Sony early.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> Come on dude, we all know you're a jackass, but at least try and hide it



So would it be wrong to say that Resident Evil 6 is Resident Evil 5?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Well of course the whole wonderbook thing was shit, but Microsoft's presentation was just dull as fuck, apart from a couple of titles.



Charts, graphs and meaningless numbers are way less dull, right?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So we all agree that Ubisoft is on top right now?



It did have the best conference in my opinion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Check out Sony's YouTube tags on PlayStation(r) All-Stars Battle Royale*



At least Sony is willing to admit what we've all known for quite some time now!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> GT's was the best stream - it tried to cut out Sony early.



fair point


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It did have the best conference in my opinion.



It's like how Lewis Black described the 2000 election.

We were presented with different bags of shit - all that's different is the smell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So would it be wrong to say that Resident Evil 6 is Resident Evil 5?



no.. but its obvious LOU is not Uncharted.. if so; than SW1313 is Uncharted too..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So we all agree that Ubisoft is on top right now?



Just from what little I saw put it on top.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's like how Lewis Black described the 2000 election.
> 
> We were presented with different bags of shit - all that's different is the smell.



Hopefully Nintendo won't be a bag of shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Donkey Kong Country Returns 2 PLEASE


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft showed some WiiU stuff so thats an instant win


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully Nintendo won't be a bag of shit.



thats impossible, Nintendo has Pokemon BW2, thats auto win right there


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> no.. but its obvious LOU is not Uncharted.. if so; than SW1313 is Uncharted too..



But it is. Because like I said, Uncharted is standard TPS fare.

And ironically, Geoff on Game Trailers just said The Last Of Us looks like Uncharted but "grittier."


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Charts, graphs and meaningless numbers are way less dull, right?



Precisely _what_ charts, graphs and meaningless numbers are you talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

DKCR2 would be pretty awesome. Gotta love Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

Star wars is Uncharted except with insane graphics and space. Which is way cooler then Uncharted graphics with uncharted environments.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Ubisoft showed some WiiU stuff so thats an instant win



yeah right


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Now to wait for Nintendo to step up to the plate. Halo 4 is a def. must buy for me. Watch Dogs is one I'll keep tabs over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it is. Because like I said, Uncharted is standard TPS fare.
> 
> And ironically, Geoff on Game Trailers just said The Last Of Us looks like Uncharted but "grittier."



ok now i get it.. SW1313 is Uncharted OMG


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it is. Because like I said, Uncharted is standard TPS fare.
> 
> And ironically, Geoff on Game Trailers just said The Last Of Us looks like Uncharted but "grittier."


Who actually listens to this guy?


Death-kun said:


> DKCR2 would be pretty awesome. Gotta love Donkey Kong Country.


With remixed songs from DKC2 this time. Stickerbrush Symphony = ALL MY MONEY


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Wii U can't even run Unreal 4 Engine. While 6-7 years old consoles can.

Automatic fail.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't understand why people are getting offended by saying The Last Of Us looks like Uncharted.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

so 1313 was running on very high end PC apparently


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

No offense is taken Krory. It just feels odd when the only similarity is the aiming


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't wait for Retro and Monolith Soft games tomorrow.. it is going to be amazing!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't understand why people are getting offended by saying The Last Of Us looks like Uncharted.



nobody is offended by that bro.. hell when people said Tomb Raider looked like Uncharted I jumped with joy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Wii U can't even run Unreal Engine 4. While 6-7 years old consoles can.
> 
> Automatic fail.



What are you talking about?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What are you talking about?


I'm saying why people are drawn into a piece of hardware that can't even run the latest engine?


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm saying why people are drawn into a piece of hardware that can't even run the latest engine?



UE4 can't run on PS3 or 360. Neither have DX11 class GPUS. They're both DX9 era.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> nobody is offended by that bro.. hell when people said Tomb Raider looked like Uncharted I jumped with joy



Except you just jumped on my ass quicker than Esua and Buto combined when I said it.  And I see a lot of people on Twitter upset about the comparison. Because, again, this is SO HIP AND EDGY AND UNIQUE.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> UE4 can't run on PS3 or 360. Neither have DX11 class GPUS. They're both DX9 era.


Xbox 360 can run DX10.

PS3 uses a modified form of OpenGL, and I believe it has support for up to OpenGL 2.4, which is the OGL 'equivalent' of DX10/11.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

freaking ninja's
screw it


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Xbox 360 can run DX 10.
> 
> PS3 uses a modified form of OpenGL, and I believe it has support for up to OpenGL 2.4, which is the OGL 'equivalent' of DX 10/11.



That's very misinformed...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> That's very misinformed...


Xbox can be pushed up to somewhere very equivalent to DX10 to the point where you can't tell the difference.

Crytek already proved this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm saying why people are drawn into a piece of hardware that can't even run the latest engine?



Because the hardware arms race totally did good for Sony and Microsoft. How many years were they bleeding money, again? In fact, when did Sony *not *bleed money in the last six years?

Look at the Vita as a sign of what happens when you release a steaming hot piece of tech. You raise the ceiling for costs for that type of platform, and in the case of Vita, that ceiling is so high nobodies making fucking games for it.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

1313 does look visually amazing hopefully it won't be another thing to add to the growing pile of shitty star wars games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except you just jumped on my ass quicker than Esua and Buto combined when I said it.  And I see a lot of people on Twitter upset about the comparison. Because, again, this is SO HIP AND EDGY AND UNIQUE.



No Dude, after whining about LOU being TPS and a Uncharted clone and seeing how a game that excited was basically the same i wanted to see your reaction.. Thats All 

Tomb Raider, LOU, Watch_Dogs, and even SW1313 are all games that are "like Uncharted".. and they all appeal to me.. so i really don't give a darn about any comparisons as long as the game is good.. 

but apparently you do so...


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> You learned something new today.



No, I mean you are very misinformed. The Xenos GPU is a directx 9 GPU with unified shaders but lacking many of the other features of DX10.
The RSX is even more gimped in the shader department requiring cell to do some shader computations to make up the gap between it and the Xenos GPU.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BvnK-NKlgC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

loving this 

later this year.. I will buy a 3DS with a proud smirk on my face :ho


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Precisely _what_ charts, graphs and meaningless numbers are you talking about?



Well like this ......  ...... or this ......  ......  ..... or that .....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo has to go all out tomorrow and Wednesday.. This is their E3 to win or lose.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So people...

Rank your top 5 games so far from E3 (or if you want, games or "innovations." BECAUSE WE ALL WANT THAT WONDERBOOK).

It's also impossible for Nintendo to NOT win this E3. They could literally just take E3 off and still win.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo has to go all out tomorrow and Wednesday.. This is their E3 to win or lose.


Sony already won. nintendont will try their best, but it's already an end game.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo has to go all out tomorrow and Wednesday.. This is their E3 to win or lose.



They are launching their new console in a few months, them not going all out would be a fuck up of the highest proportion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Top 5?

Watch_Dogs
Beyond
Assassin's Creed 3
Star Wars 1313
The Last Of Us


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They are launching their new console in a few months, them not going all out would be a fuck up of the highest proportion.


 Vita is almost dead so Nintendo should go for the kill, with the Wii U show the games and the support for it. "Do not hold back for TGS" just overkill..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Top 5

Watch Dogs
Tomb Raider
The Last of Us
Beyond
Splinter Cell


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait for Nintendo to take the show tomorrow.

Today wasn't too bad though, finally got to see more of Tomb Raider and Halo 4.

And Star Wars 1313 was quite impressive.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

I bet 100 bucks that nintendonts gonna fail delivering tomorrow's e3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I bet 100 bucks that nintendonts gonna fail delivering tomorrow's e3.



Didn't you lose 100 bucks you didn't have already?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony already won. nintendont will try their best, but it's already an end game.



Just because you say that doesn't make it true. In fact, your arguments in this entire thread have been childish. There's no way you're a 25 year old..




Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo has to go all out tomorrow and Wednesday.. This is their E3 to win or lose.



They already won Wednesday. Sony just gave them the portable front. We're now down to essentially one eighth-generation platform out now, the 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

TOP 5

Star Wars 1313
Sprinter Cell
Rayman Legend
Tomb Raider
Watch Dogs


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I bet 100 bucks that nintendonts gonna fail delivering tomorrow's e3.



I will take that bet. 

I am also wondering what your waste of 250+ bucks on your Vita is treating you. You must feel livid that it's dead


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

You shouldn't bet your life savings on such trivial things.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> I will take that bet.
> 
> I am also wondering what your waste of 250+ bucks on your Vita is treating you. You must feel livid that it's dead


I'm enjoying my Uncharted and demo of Gravity Rush, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm enjoying my Uncharted and demo of Gravity Rush, but thanks for your concern.



That going to last your the next 5 years?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

We're doing tops cool:

Halo 4
Tomb Raider
Star Wars 1313
Assassin's Creed III
Either Dead Space 3 or Splinter Cell


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Vita doesn't have any sign of Monster Hunter, Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy in sight. It was dead from the very start.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> That going to last your the next 5 years?


You must be new at gaming to say that nonsense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm enjoying my Uncharted and demo of Gravity Rush, but thanks for your concern.



My psp is 10000000000000000000x better than that.
And so is my slightly broken down DS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't even say hacking the Vita would save it, because there's no games to steal.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> My psp is 10000000000000000000x better than that.
> And so is my slightly broken down DS


And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2012)

So I guess I'm the only one who thought that smart glass stuff looked pretty cool. I didn't think microsoft's presentation was that bad, other than having to suffer through usher

tomb raider and watchdogs look very cool, even if they're both kinda unchartedish


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Top 5:

Halo 4
Splinter Cell
Star wars 1313
The Last of Us 
Wonderbook .....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> *So I guess I'm the only one who thought that smart glass stuff looked pretty cool.* I didn't think microsoft's presentation was that bad, other than having to suffer through usher


 actually the idea is cool but M$ conference was bad.. they didn't balance it out..


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> So I guess I'm the only one who thought that smart glass stuff looked pretty cool. I didn't think microsoft's presentation was that bad, other than having to suffer through usher



Were in the same boat, I thought the smart glass looked pretty good as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Top 5:
> 
> Halo 4
> Splinter Cell
> ...


 I though that was the best game of the show by default so it doesn't count.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft won it today with their showcase kickoff of Halo 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderbook is wunderbar!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of love for Watch_Dog.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Top 5:-

Tomb Raider
Watch_Dog
Rayman Legends
Last Of Us
Beyond


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Smart glass looked smart, but really e3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> I will take that bet.
> 
> I am also wondering what your waste of 250+ bucks on your Vita is treating you. You must feel livid that it's dead



As someone who bought a Vita, all I ask for is Ys IV in English. Hopefully the system can last long enough for that to happen. That was one of the games announced for Vita, and it's currently looking like one of the last we'll see.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

So, doesn't matter unless the back is shown.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> A lot of love for Watch_Dog.


 Bottom 5 for me. Interesting ideas, nothing else.. Beyond was a wasted of time. I don't like type movie games, reason why I didn't like Heavy Rain.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2012)

dual sticks at the top will take some getting used to if i get a wii u


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I probably won't use this controller unless the touchscreen one is bad to hold.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bottom 5 for me. Interesting ideas, nothing else.. Beyond was a wasted of time. I don't like type movie games, reason why I didn't like Heavy Rain.



well we dont know what type of game it is. they didnt show any gameplay


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> well we dont know what type of game it is. they didnt show any gameplay


 fair enough but that is the feeling the trailer gave me and the in game cut scene..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

I really like how Nintendo's Wii U Pro controller design was taken from the 360s. Smart decision on their part, it's a great contoller


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2012)

also, I'm going to be really honest. playstation all stars looks awful.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Uhm, they showed ONLY gameplay for Watch_Dog...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mirror of Fate trailer "3DS"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to say Gears of War: Juidgement was up there because I love Baird... but the trailer was underwhelming.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Supposedly, even the Microsofts executives laughed at Trey Parker mocking the Microsoft conference.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Top 5:

Watch_Dogs
Rayman
Usher
Guacamelee
Charts and Graphs

AssCreedIII
Last of US


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2012)

The game that left the biggest impression on me was The Last of Us. I think I will buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Charts and Graphs the bored game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

sucks the controller is based off the xbox controller design.. i like the ps3 one better..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Xbox controller design sucks? No that's a very good thing!

And I like the idea of an RPG South Park Game, but I'll quickly overlook it if it's something that's quickly put together and 3 hours long.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2012)

ITT: Malvin hates good things

Nothing new, moving on.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Well like this ......  ...... or this ......  ......  ..... or that .....



Hmm...yeah I remember some of those now. But they were briefly mentioned in passing, it's a weak point to bring up honestly.



ExoSkel said:


> Sony already won. nintendont will try their best, but it's already an end game.



Your fanboyism is creeping me out. I'll bet you won't be saying that tomorrow though. We'll see.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I have to admit that the Last of Us gave me chills at the end of it. Also, lol at why they tweaked the appearance of the girl in the game to look less like Ellen Page, cause she's already gonna be in her own game XD


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"That never happened."

"Yes it did. Right here. (link)"

"Hm... so it did. You're still wrong."


----------



## valerian (Jun 5, 2012)

Top 5:

Tomb Raider
The Last of Us
Rayman Legends
Castlevania: Mirror of Fate
Star Wars 1313


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol, now /v/ is trying too hard.

Also, who else was excited about FF Versus' release date?!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Even though it was pre-E3, could I put Lords of Shadow 2 in my Top 5?


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Top 5

Star Wars
Tomb Raider
Beyong
RE6
Dead Space 3


----------



## Sotei (Jun 5, 2012)

Scores so far.

Ubisoft B+
Nintendo Direct Wii U pre-E3 thing C+
EA D-
SONY F+
MS F


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

TW, why'd you delete your list? D: Mine would've been almost identical.

EDIT:

>Ubisoft
>B+

BWUAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lol, now /v/ is trying too hard.
> 
> Also, who else was excited about FF Versus' release date?!



Only after I get all my Kinect branded games! 

That should keep me up for a while right?


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Even though it was pre-E3, could I put Lords of Shadow 2 in my Top 5?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

At least Square had their only worthwhile game.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone else feeling 2013 is going to be very front loaded? A lot of release dates for March


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

No it won't be. Are you kidding? It's soooo front loaded because PS4 and Xbox720 are releasing late 2013, so that will obviously balance out the whole year. Well maybe not the summer, but that is what Wii U is there for.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Isn't there only like two March games?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Man, I just read through this thread and most of you guys are so jaded and negative about every fucking thing. I didn't know so many of you hated quality. Seriously, it's like you decided that you were going to be bitter about EVERYTHING that was shown beforehand, even it it looked awesome.

Sony definitely had the best conference so far by a mile, followed by Ubisoft. Beyond, Assassin's Creed III, and The Last of Us looked incredible. God of War looked just as good as GOW3 though it's getting pretty stale. Far Cry looked ok, but knowing that the PS3 gets exclusive content for both it and Assassin's Creed is a big plus. When Sony gets exclusive content it's actually EXCLUSIVE. Not timed. Joker on the 360? Nope. And the same applies here. It's just straight up extra content you won't get anywhere else.

All Stars looks like a lot of fun too and the Big Daddy tease was awesome. Well it was for me because I was wearing headphones and that Big Daddy call sounded creepy and epic. 

Sony did spend some time talking about stats like they always do and they spent a little more time on the move than they should have. But at least they got straight to the point and didn't make 80% of their conference out of casual bullshit and stupid corporate talk like Microsoft did.

The only real weak point in their conference was the book thing. It's a cool concept and I'm sure kids and families will love it, but they spent WAY too much time on it. That's the kind of thing you announce and then demo at a much less important event later down the line. Not something to spend 20 minutes on. That really dragged the conference down but luckily GOW picked the pace back up and The Last of Us closed the show amazingly well. 

Overall it was a B grade conference. Ubisoft was a C. Microsoft was an F-.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't like Uncharted so I am going to complain about that reminds me of Uncharted. Everything apparently wants to be Uncharted this year. LOU, Tomb Raider, Star wars. Is this the new thing?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Call everyone jaded and negative
>Give Microsoft an F- with an identically poor conference to Sony

Oh, Semi-kun... don't ever change.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 5, 2012)

Obviously you're a SONY fanboy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm surprised that Microsoft had Usher and not Justin Bieber. A pity, really.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"OMFG, YOU GUYS ARE SO NEGATIVE. SONY'S CONFERENCE WAS SO AWESOME, EVERYTHING LOOKED SO AMAZING BECAUSE GOD OF WAR IS THE BESTEST GAME EVER.

But Microsoft did not have one good thing about it at all."

Christ, and people say I'm the troll.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

LOU, Tomb Raider, and Beyond will probably duke it for GOTY title next year


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Tomb Raider, because Lara goes ALL THE WAY.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> LOU, Tomb Raider, and Beyond will probably duke it for GOTY title next year



You forgot Metroid Prime 4, Super Mario Universe, Paper Mario Inside Luigi's Mansions: Cursed Luck, and Call of Duty Black Warfare


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

My top:

Halo 4
Assassin's Creed III
Watch_Dog
Gears of War: Judgment
Last of Us


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 5, 2012)

Microsoft's Kinect portion of its conference was so lame, that they had to have Usher there to spice it up. Not falling for it


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Call everyone jaded and negative
> >Give Microsoft an F- with an identically poor conference to Sony
> 
> Oh, Semi-kun... don't ever change.



Shut up Krory. You're the worst out of everyone here. All you've done all day is bitch, moan, and troll. No one cares about your "holier than thou" taste on everything. Nothing impressed you. You made stupid jokes about everything even when it looked great. Apparently you think that if you pretend to hate everything you can say that everything was equally crappy. Obviously to hide the fact that Microsoft's conference sucked donkey dick and you won't have shit to play on your 360 this year. So you have to bring everyone down with you. 

If you honestly think that Microsoft's embarrassing hour and a half "free advertising for all our partners" conference even came close to Sony's or Ubisoft's... have fun with that.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> You forgot Metroid Prime 4, Super Mario Universe, Paper Mario Inside Luigi's Mansions: Cursed Luck, and Call of Duty Black Warfare



Hell Yeah. Lets hope the Nitendo games live up to the hype.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> My top:
> 
> Halo 4
> Assassin's Creed III
> ...



As much hope as I have for Judgement, I can't see honestly put it in a top 5 with how little was shown so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"Shut up, stop having an opinion because mine is better and our Sony Overlords would never disappoint us and GOD OF WAR GOD OF WAR GOD OF WAR."


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Microsoft has Usher performance
>Semi: OMFG SO LAME.

>Ubisoft has Flo Rida performance
>Semi: UBISOFT, HOW ARE YOU SO AWESOME ALL THE TIME?!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Im not making a top 5 or 10 list until tomorrow. I need to see Nintendo, because I expect the best.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Shut up, stop having an opinion because mine is better and our Sony Overlords would never disappoint us and GOD OF WAR GOD OF WAR GOD OF WAR."



"DEFLECT MODE ACTIVATED"

Yeah, that's what I thought.

And did I not say GOW was getting stale? Oh right, you don't actually read anything before you come up with your "witty" retorts. You just avoid all the substance and make "jokes". Good game!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Im not making a top 5 or 10 list until tomorrow. I need to see Nintendo, because I expect the best.



That's why I said do it today.

Because after tomorrow, everyone's Top 5 would be all Nintendo stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Microsoft does stupid casual shit
>NOBODY WANTS THAT

>Sony does stupid casual shit
>QUICK MOM, I NEED YOUR CREDIT CARD!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Kinect is such garbage...

BUT PLAYSTATION MOVE SUPPORT IS SO NEW, SO INNOVATIVE. IT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Wtf are you spamming?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm just spamming direct quotes from Semi-kun.

Not like anyone else is posting anything interesting.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh look, Krory is being funny again!

I.E. Talking about completely irrelevant things to avoid sounding like a moron!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> As much hope as I have for Judgement, I can't see honestly put it in a top 5 with how little was shown so far.


If it's Gears i know i'm gonna have fun with it so i might as well put it in there. Really though not much else today impressed me and that's not likely to change.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kinect is such garbage...
> 
> BUT PLAYSTATION MOVE SUPPORT IS SO NEW, SO INNOVATIVE. IT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Shut up Krory. You're the worst out of everyone here. All you've done all day is bitch, moan, and troll. No one cares about your "holier than thou" taste on everything. Nothing impressed you. You made stupid jokes about everything even when it looked great. Apparently you think that if you pretend to hate everything you can say that everything was equally crappy. Obviously to hide the fact that Microsoft's conference sucked donkey dick and you won't have shit to play on your 360 this year. So you have to bring everyone down with you.
> 
> If you honestly think that Microsoft's embarrassing hour and a half "free advertising for all our partners" conference even came close to Sony's or Ubisoft's... have fun with that.



So basically, you're outright discrediting his own opinion, try to enforce your own as if it were some factual, undeniable truth, and disingenuously label him as a Microsoft fanboy all in one post?

You're not exactly poster of the year.


Anyways, I personally am very, *very*, bored of God of War. Tired franchise seemingly directed by a thirteen-year old's wet dream of destruction and 'mature violence', with tedious gameplay that constantly fails to entice me. Color me unimpressed, Sony.

Also:



You know it's true.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Microsoft does stupid casual shit
> >NOBODY WANTS THAT
> 
> >Sony does stupid casual shit
> >QUICK MOM, I NEED YOUR CREDIT CARD!





> Sony did spend some time talking about stats like they always do and they spent a little more time on the move than they should have.
> 
> The only real weak point in their conference was the book thing. It's a cool concept and I'm sure kids and families will love it, but they spent WAY too much time on it. That's the kind of thing you announce and then demo at a much less important event later down the line. Not something to spend 20 minutes on.



Can I have what you're having? Must be some good shit to get you that high!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> If it's Gears i know i'm gonna have fun with it so i might as well put it in there. Really though not much else today impressed me and that's not likely to change.



Too many other factors right now, especially without having showed anything.

And with only four "Classes" for Overrun mode, it seems... underwhelming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> You forgot Metroid Prime 4, Super Mario Universe, Paper Mario Inside Luigi's Mansions: Cursed Luck, and Call of Duty Black Warfare



there's a new Metroid? 
tomorrow will be fun


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Semi confirmed for Geoff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait, is a new Prime confirmed? Or are you trolling?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

There's too much drama here for nerds


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wait, is a new Prime confirmed? Or are you trolling?



I was just making up games.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

no idea 

EDIT: damn you


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wait, is a new Prime confirmed?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgys6NVE9IM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> So basically, you're outright discrediting his own opinion, try to enforce your own as if it were some factual, undeniable truth, and disingenuously label him as a Microsoft fanboy all in one post?
> 
> You're not exactly poster of the year.






> I could have posted ANYTHING and you could say it's me enforcing my own opinion as factual. Do you really need me to put "in my opinion" after every fucking post? Fine here:
> 
> Krory has been bitching and moaning all day... in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Is what I would have posted if I wasn't over this conversation already.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> I was just making up games.....



But the rest of those already exist.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgys6NVE9IM[/YOUTUBE]



It is kind of amazing how everyone was getting Prime vibes from that demo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> But the rest of those already exist.



I'm not surprised. The level of creativity and imagination I have can quickly estimate what the likeliest newest games will be every year


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony's quality is basically like a shotgun blast of shit to a wall.

Some of it sticks, some of it doesn't.

Better than Microsoft this year anyway.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2012)

Predict Nintendo's lineup.

Pikmin 3, 3D Mario, New Super Mario Bros. Wii U, Zelda Wii U, Wii Sports U, Donkey Kong Country Wii U, and a CGI teaser of Smash Bros. Wii U are all my... hopeful, impossible guesses. 






The World said:


> Better than Microsoft this year anyway.



It's incredible how utterly shitty they've managed to be for the past three E3's.

Must be some sort of track record.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Corran said:


> It is kind of amazing how everyone was getting Prime vibes from that demo.



The enemies and color scheme + setting do give a slight impression of Prime.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Half-Life 3 for Wii U


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

So DmC for game of show.

All in agreement?


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

What I want from WiiU, new IPs. I'm not talking about Wiisports type new IPs, I mean new proper IPs kind of like Xenoblade but with proper support and not dicking around everyone.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> So DmC for game of show.
> 
> All in agreement?



Krory for troll of the thread.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Krory for troll of the thread.



It at least wins for "Best Improvement Over A Stale Old Series" Award.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Half-Life 3 for Wii U



I wish.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Man E3 really brings out all the haters and fanboys out of the woodwork.

Like goddamn cockaroaches or rats.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

It also turns people that support a game all year into people going "OMFG, I HATE IT."


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> Man E3 really brings out all the haters and fanboys out of the woodwork.
> 
> Like goddamn cockaroaches or rats.



Nintendo's conference will probably bring out even more haters than what we've seen today.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nintendo's conference will probably bring out even more haters than what we've seen today.



I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of people sucking Nintendo's dick just over the mention of their main franchises 

I'm probably going to be negative with Nintendo unless they bring something really new to the table with their games. No tech demos or promises of games that are 3-5 years away, that doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

No more crazy useless peripherals either.

Otherwise Sony and Microsoft will just copy them and create even more useless shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo should have patented Video games


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> No more crazy useless peripherals either.
> 
> Otherwise Sony and Microsoft will just copy them and create even more useless shit.



Nah the peripherals are next year lol
Actually wait, in last years video they already showed that light gun thing... dammit


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Nintendo should have patented Video games



They did.


They just think it's cute when M$ and $ony try to keep up.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2012)

SO any new hot IPs besides watchdogs?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> SO any new hot IPs besides watchdogs?



Beyond is pretty intriguing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't forget ZombiU!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll need to see something besides a non-gameplay trailer to be excited by it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2012)

So I herd that Nintendo has already won E3 without saying a word.

MY BODY IS REGGIE FOR NINTY.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So I herd that Nintendo has already won E3 without saying a word.
> 
> MY BODY IS REGGIE FOR NINTY.


Too late. Sony already won the E3.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Wasn't ZombiU previously Killer Freaks?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 5, 2012)

Top 5 for now

Tomb Raider
The Last of Us
Watch Dogs
Beyond
Assassins Creed III

It's too bad a majority of these games won't come out till next year.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Corran said:


> Wasn't ZombiU previously Killer Freaks?



Wiki does say that it was Killer Freaks.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Too late. Sony already won the E3.


Not according to the poeple I talked to. They were all giving Sony F's.

Tastes differ I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Exo is a Sony fantool and a troll, you get used to him.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it just me or was Tomb Raider's trailer made by someone with a fetish for seeing Lara Croft in pain?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Is it just me or was Tomb Raider's trailer made by someone with a fetish for seeing Lara Croft in pain?



Pretty sure that's the entire point of the game. All three gameplay previews they've shown to date have her getting her ass beat, and the one in-game trailer showed her getting thrown around and an attempted-rape... until she kneed the guy in the junk, bit off his ear, and shot him in the head.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Exo is a Sony fantool and a troll, you get used to him.


Yeah, I just went back and read the thread and Exo was the only one praising Sony in some portions.

I'm not kidding:


Eternal Goob said:


> Ah fuck.  I knew it was going to be JKR.  Fuck this conference, automatic F for this conference.





EpicBroFist said:


> I think Sony took notes from Microsofts 2011 conference, Sony gets an F.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh dear god Sony did it they ruined it.
> They were doing so well in comparison to everythign else to.





ExoSkel said:


> *This is shit, move on sony.*





Krory said:


> So, Sony and Microsoft had the exact same conference.





Goofy Titan said:


> Whyyyyy is it so true?


Everyone looks so happy there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Exo is a Sony fantool and a troll, you get used to him.


And you bitch and whine too much, sir butthurt a lot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> And you bitch and whine too much, sir butthurt a lot.



Why are you still so jelly of Nintendo's innovation?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why are you still so jelly of Nintendo's innovation?


I ain't jelly of nintendont. I actually laugh at them.

I also laugh at face of reggie.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

See?

Told you.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

You know what a survival horror like Dead Space needs?

CO-OP!

AND

MILITARY ENEMIES!

YEAH!



Anyways, it looks like Ubisoft is the winner of first day of E3.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2012)

It pisses me of they're making another god of war prequel. Fucking enough, Krato's past has already been explored a million times. His story is over, come with something new, you stupid hacks.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> It pisses me of they're making another god of war prequel. Fucking enough, Krato's past has already been explored a million times. His story is over, come with something new, you stupid hacks.



If they want to continue the series so bad they may as well have him beat up Thor, Odin, and Loki.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Dead Space
>Survival Horror

Lolololol


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

As fun as it was to watch Lara get demolished by nature, do some fire gimmicks, and perform QTEs, I think I'll hold off for now. It does look promising though.

Halo 4 was meh and CoD was CoD.

AC3 looks more fluid, but sadly has still followed the AC2 disregard of stealth. Still a hopeful though.

Far Cry 3 was... interesting. I want to see more before I say anything.

Watch_Dogs came out of nowhere. I was expecting some shitty GTA ripoff, and wow was I wrong. It just looks super polished. Seriously, how has no info been floating around about this game?

The hacking mechanic looks diverse enough, melee looks gruesome, gun play a little too blurry. I wanna see more combat before I decide anything, but so far it's looking like this is gonna be the game to look out for.

Sony was shit, Microsoft was shit, EA was smh, Ubisoft was a solid B (less cinematics, more fucking gameplay).

So what's going on tomorrow? Nintendo and what else?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Dead Space
> >Survival Horror
> 
> Lolololol



As much as I laughed as well when I said it, it still is survival horror.

I really want your insight on this turn of events concerning Dead Space though. Watchu think?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo then broke people with a lot of Nintendo products in their homes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Gecka said:


> As much as I laughed as well when I said it, it still is survival horror.
> 
> I really want your insight on this turn of events concerning Dead Space though. Watchu think?



But it's not. It never was.

And it looks the same action-wise as Dead Space 2, which was far superior to 1, so...


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it's not. It never was.
> 
> And it looks the same action-wise as Dead Space 2, which was far superior to 1, so...



Sorry bro, it falls under the survival horror genre. Isaac is trying to survive in a horrific environment. It's just that survival is fairly easy (relative to the difficulty) considering that he has an arsenal equivalent to Serious Sam (just go with it).


----------



## Amuro (Jun 5, 2012)

Gecka said:


> Sorry bro, it falls under the survival horror genre. Isaac is trying to survive in a horrific environment. It's just that survival is fairly easy (relative to the difficulty) considering that he has an arsenal equivalent to Serious Sam (just go with it).



by that definition Resident Evil 5 and 6 are survival horror


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a very broad definition indeed. The genre covers from listed above, to Amnesia, SCP, and Among the Sleep.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Except he stopped trying to just survive by halfway through the first game.

So that means by your definition it's not even Survival Horror anymore.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except he stopped trying to just survive by halfway through the first game.
> 
> So that means by your definition it's not even Survival Horror anymore.



I suppose, but it'll still read survival horror in all the Dead Space summaries and wiki pages.

For whatever that's worth.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Just like it'll still read it for all of Resident Evil.

Doesn't make it right. Now stop acting like such a poor troll.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just like it'll still read it for all of Resident Evil.
> 
> Doesn't make it right. Now stop acting like such a poor troll.



But...

I wasn't


----------



## Amuro (Jun 5, 2012)

Gecka said:


> But...
> 
> I wasn't



It's okay we'll put it down to wishful thinking. 



> _LOS ANGELES ? June 4, 2012 ? Today, at the Electronic Entertainment  Expo (E3), Ubisoft challenged gamers to find out how long they can  survive in the dilapidated, infected world of ZombiU ? a new  survival-horror shooter that will be released exclusively for Nintendo?s  Wii UTM. ZombiU headlines a group of eight titles from Ubisoft that  will be available for the Nintendo Wii UTM.
> 
> Developed by Ubisoft Montpellier, the studio behind critically acclaimed  titles like From DustTM, Beyond Good & Evil? and Ghost Recon  Advanced Warfighter?, ZombiU puts players in the middle of London circa  2012, where an outbreak has infected the population, destroying their  humanity and turning them into mindless monsters preying on the flesh of  the few remaining survivors. This fear-fueled first-person shooter  takes all the terror, chaos and tension found in the best of the horror  genre and *adds original interactive elements, including a unique  death mechanic that puts players in the body of a different survivor  each time they die, allowing them to track and take down their old,  infected characters, recover their equipment and see if they can stay  alive just a little bit longer this time*.
> 
> ...



Is it crazy that i think for a generic zombie FPS this sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2012)

It's actually refreshing to see a game sacrifice realism for a flowing single player.

But the question comes to mind, how is a game over going to be determined?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 5, 2012)

you probably have a set amount of "lives" it also begs the question do you just respawn or is there is hub or safe zone you continue from

pretty cool if every time you die another survivor leaves like a church to go find you


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> ITT: Malvin hates good things
> 
> Nothing new, moving on.


 what are you talking about World? Beyond? The Last of Us?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo in just four hours.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Man, I just read through this thread and most of you guys are so jaded and negative about every fucking thing. I didn't know so many of you hated quality. Seriously, it's like you decided that you were going to be bitter about EVERYTHING that was shown beforehand, even it it looked awesome.





> Microsoft was an F-.


haha gtfo

**


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

So, what do you guys think Nintendo will show?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo in just four hours.



wonder if they'll show off some real games that showcase what the new system can do... or a bunch of mii shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

I want Nintendo to blow up my mind so bad that I jizz from my nose 

This conference is kinda dependent on Weather i get a WiiU and When I buy my 3DS.. 

so Yeah  



Krory said:


> Pretty sure that's the entire point of the game. All three gameplay previews they've shown to date have her getting her ass beat, and the one in-game trailer showed her getting thrown around and an attempted-rape... until she kneed the guy in the junk, bit off his ear, and shot him in the head.



Get Your Ass Kicked: The Game 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I can't wait


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> wonder if they'll show off some real games that showcase what the new system can do... or a bunch of mii shit



I think they got the Mii stuff out of the way during the Nintendo Direct on Sunday, when they showed MiiVerse and all that.  They also showed the Mii stuff last E3. 

The funny thing is that the new Mii stuff actually looked fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

They're showing stuff from Injustice: Gods Among Us on Spike's livestream right now and talking about it.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think they got the Mii stuff out of the way during the Nintendo Direct on Sunday, when they showed MiiVerse and all that.  They also showed the Mii stuff last E3.
> 
> The funny thing is that the new Mii stuff actually looked fun.



I can finally achieve my goal of massive dick drawing spam.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, wait, I think this livestream isn't live anymore.  This is just a repeat of the stuff yesterday, they're talking about Microsoft's conference coming up next. Well, fuck this, I'm not watching that train wreck twice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Any wonderbook gifs?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

None that I've seen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

3 hours away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

It needs to come sooner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

SO nintendo has pre e3 and 3 conferences?
Hopefully they don't disappoint.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here comes the rumors!!!!!!

*Rumor: Mass Effect may be coming to Wii U?*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Ninty is in three hours?

fuck, I haven't slept since before EA was on stage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2012)

May I have a link to the show?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought Nintendo's pre-E3 conference was their Nintendo Direct on Sunday? 

And Gesy, I'd link you to mine, but they're showing stuff from yesterday right now, and I feel like sparing you the embarrassment of watching it. 



Jon Snow said:


> Ninty is in three hours?
> 
> fuck, I haven't slept since before EA was on stage



You can take a nap?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *I thought Nintendo's pre-E3 conference was their Nintendo Direct on Sunday?*
> 
> And Gesy, I'd link you to mine, but they're showing stuff from yesterday right now, and I feel like sparing you the embarrassment of watching it.
> 
> ...


 that is correct!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I thought Nintendo's pre-E3 conference was their Nintendo Direct on Sunday?



Never said it wasn't however I'm counting them all towards one score.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Here comes the rumors!!!!!!
> 
> *Rumor: Mass Effect may be coming to Wii U?*



if they give us all 3 games with updated combat in the first 2 i will buy it all over again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

I suck at napping

even if I set an alarm I will wake up, turn it off and "rationally" think I'd rather sleep than be awake at this point. The longer I'm up, the greater the chance I will think this way or not wake up at all

shit sucks

I'm a heavy sleeper


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahh, the way you said it made it sound like they were going to do another conference before their main conference lol, my bad. 



Jon Snow said:


> I suck at napping
> 
> even if I set an alarm I will wake up, turn it off and "rationally" think I'd rather sleep than be awake at this point. The longer I'm up, the greater the chance I will think this way or not wake up at all
> 
> ...



Then you must persevere and wait for Nintendo.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> if they give us all 3 games with updated combat in the first 2 i will buy it all over again.


+ new endings!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait!! do we have to wait until tomorrow to score Nintendo?

EA=D
Sony=D
M$=F
Ubisoft=B?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

"New DLC endings? Nah, we'll just put the ending you all wanted on the WiiU version! "

Then everyone gets mad.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

so Nintendo is not in 3 hours?

What the fuck guys

tell me how many hours

plz


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> "New DLC endings? Nah, we'll just put the ending you all wanted on the WiiU version! "
> 
> Then everyone gets mad.



I would laugh and then ask if mario saves everyone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> so Nintendo is not in 3 hours?
> 
> What the fuck guys
> 
> ...


 2 hours and 38 minutes..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you good sir

Mario Kart 64 HD Remake Ultra Turbo BBQ Edition and/or DKC:R2 or GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvin is just asking if we have to withhold our personal "scores" of the conferences until the day after they're shown, to which I say no.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

or just watch it when you wake up, then you could skip all the shit where they talk about their amazing miimusic or whatever it is this time?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin is just asking if we have to withhold our personal "scores" of the conferences until the day after they're shown, to which I say no.


 well I mean the whole E3 for Nintendo? the conference well we can score it, I know that


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin is just asking if we have to withhold our personal "scores" of the conferences until the day after they're shown, to which I say no.


Why would he request this? For a more objectified point of view? Humans have a tendency to rate something either a 1/10 or 10/10 right after watching something.


Petes12 said:


> or just watch it when you wake up, then you could skip all the shit where they talk about their amazing miimusic or whatever it is this time?


Naw mang

I want to know when the world knows

call it a decease


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd say wait to score Nintendo completely until they're done with their software conference on Wednesday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'd say wait to score Nintendo completely until they're done with their software conference on Wednesday.


 but they do have a pre record thing tonight? ahhh forgot what it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but they do have a pre record thing tonight? ahhh forgot what it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is not that, someone is talking tonight... let me check the precious thread to find it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder what Nintendo will say about last story and when it will come over here.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

what i want from nintendo is to see some real next gen games. not ports, or sidescrollers that could be done on a 360 even though rayman did look nice


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Nintendo should have patented Video games


Why do I feel like agreeing with this?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wonder what Nintendo will say about last story and when it will come over here.



There's already a release date for The Last Story, July something I think.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wonder what Nintendo will say about last story and when it will come over here.


 E3 trailer is out and is coming out in July.. now I found it here.



Nintendo is going to have


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tXCjxa29odc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, wow, it's going to be at 2:30 AM EST.  I dunno if I'll be able to stay up to watch that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, wow, it's going to be at 2:30 AM EST.  I dunno if I'll be able to stay up to watch that.


 Do we have to add that to the score?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

We can if we want, though I don't think many games will be shown during a developer discussion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Man too much stuff from Nintendo... I like that..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

They have a pre-E3 conference, their main conference, a developer discussion and a software conference. I like.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> E3 trailer is out and is coming out in July.. now I found it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo is going to have



I suppose that I can stay up to watch this.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

What is the release date of The Last of Us?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> What is the release date of The Last of Us?



Early 2013 release from what I hear.


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

The Last of US left a deeper impression on my than other games. I will buy it when it comes out.

I know many people like the new God of War, but it felt repetitive for me. To me the only thing that change was the transition to better graphics.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah The Last of Us is the only Sony exclusive I have my eyes on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Only after I get all my Kinect branded games!
> 
> That should keep me up for a while right?



Because Kinect games actually come out. Versus XIII is the Duke Nukem Forever of RPGs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

An hour and a half left.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh man  I am HYPED. Let's GO! 

Right before the conference, I will give out my grades and top 5:

Grades:

Ubisoft: B 
Microsoft: D+
Sony: C
I did not watch EA

Microsoft had Halo, but that's all I liked. Sony had Beyond, TLOU, and cool AC3 gameplay. That's about all I liked.

Top 5: 

AC3
Beyond
Halo 4
TLOU
Watch Dogs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Geoff Keighley ‏@geoffkeighley

After the Nintendo Press Conference, only Spike has live Wii-U demos coming up on our stage! New 1st and Third Party Games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Good thing I'll be watching on Spike's livestream.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Good thing I'll be watching on Spike's livestream.


 that stream is the GT one?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone link SPike livestream from GT or something 

I am LAZY


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright I got GT on my tab.. ready to rock this E3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I really dont understand the Kotaku link. Kotaku streams a GT stream...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> I really dont understand the Kotaku link. Kotaku streams a GT stream...



Kotaku simply made a deal with Spike TV to stream their livestream since Kotaku probably didn't want to deal with the hassle of setting up their own livestream.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> I really dont understand the Kotaku link. Kotaku streams a GT stream...



its all about dem hits man


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I moved to the GT stream, bigger screen than Kotaku.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2012)

> Okay, they're... they're showing Halo 4. The demos keep showing sequels...Uh, I think they're...they're talking about a browser or something. I-I don't know, I wasn't listening... Nothing's happening. Nothing's happening. Usher's dancing. Nothing's happening. It's over. A lot of people in the audience look pissed



wut?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Furi

















Curi


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

It seem we don't have leaks this year ah? Nintendo Ninjas doing their jobs?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

It seem Nintendo is teasing the media. lol



Thanks to gonintendo


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

My body isn't ready


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Which is the "best" stream so far?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem we don't have leaks this year ah? Nintendo Ninjas doing their jobs?



They dropped the heaviest NDA's this year, and have already gotten someone fired


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

How long till the Nintendo conference?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem Nintendo is teasing the media. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to gonintendo



Lol Nintendo.


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How long till the Nintendo conference?



~12 minutes?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

42          mins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Grades:-

Microsoft: didn't see it, but i loved the Tomb Raider gameplay.
EA: D-, nothing interesting, except for the new sim city.
Ubisoft: B+, AC3, Rayman Legends, and Watch Dogs were epic; horrible hosts though.
Sony: B, Beyond and LOU were great, GOW was "there", but that wonderbook shit was just too much..



Malvingt2 said:


> It seem Nintendo is teasing the media. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to gonintendo



I thought my body was ready.. but they never mentioned something like this


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> 42          mins



Oh, the pre-show is at 11:30 EST =/.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

already sold on Rayman Legends, slap in a new exciting IP and i might buy this on launch..


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

The ratings some of you people come up with are astounding.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

THAT BETTER FUCKING BE DONKEY KONG


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I desperately want them to show Pikmin 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> The ratings some of you people come up with are astounding.


 did I rated Ubisoft too high?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah, damn, Spike isn't showing the pre-show on television. I'll watch the pre-show on their livestream and then watch the main conference on tv.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]P50d9xsLzB0[/YOUTUBE]

This is FAKE RIGHT???????????????


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm surprised so many people are excited for Nintendo's conference. It's been 6 years of casual bullshit and the occasional Zelda/Mario announcement to keep the fanboys gawking. They've been the worst conference pretty much every year since the Wii's launch but now they're going to "save" E3? I mean, I doubt they can do any worse than Microsoft but this IS the company that has spawned a TON of memes at E3 over the last generation and none of them have been for a _good_ reason. 

They might have actually learned something from the Wii and how it basically spit on their hardcore fans... but the money they made off of it makes me think otherwise. Just don't get your hopes up for anything groundbreaking, cause it'll only sting worse if they fail.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I desperately want them to show Pikmin 3.


If they do this I will cry...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> STUFF!



I guess this guy is covering for ExoSkel today.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]P50d9xsLzB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is FAKE RIGHT???????????????



It is but lord i wish it was real. I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm surprised so many people are excited for Nintendo's conference. It's been 6 years of casual bullshit and the occasional Zelda/Mario announcement to keep the fanboys gawking. They've been the worst conference pretty much every year since the Wii's launch but now they're going to "save" E3? I mean, I doubt they can do any worse than Microsoft but this IS the company that has spawned a TON of memes at E3 over the last generation and none of them have been for a _good_ reason.
> 
> They might have actually learned something from the Wii and how it basically spit on their hardcore fans... but the money they made off of it makes me think otherwise. Just don't get your hopes up for anything groundbreaking, cause it'll only sting worse if they fail.


lol, they had the best conferences in the last 3 years or so. Even the press rated them very high


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you not watch E3 2010 friend?

DID YOU NOT SEE DONKEY KONG COUNTRY RETURNS


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]P50d9xsLzB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is FAKE RIGHT???????????????



DEFINITELY fake.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 5, 2012)

WATCHDOGS won E3 for me. dont think they have anything that can top it off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Imagine WiiU Pokemon


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I guess this guy is covering for ExoSkel today.



Haha, seriously? Were NONE of you watching Nintendo's E3 for the past 6 years? You're honestly going to tell me they weren't casual bullshit JUST like what Microsoft did this year? Cause if I go back and look at all the E3 reports I'll see nothing but "Nintendo caters to casual gamers" and "Nintendo fails to deliver games for the hardcore crowd" EVERY year. 

I guess it's just easier to ignore the past and laugh it off when someone brings it up huh?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

37,479

39,506.

GT thinks the difference between these is "almost 4000."

They can't even do simple math...?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

stream is live


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, good ole' Semi...

"YOU PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKING JADED AND NEGATIVE.

PS, SONY WAS AMAZING, MICROSOFT WAS WORSE THAN HITLER AND NINTENDO HAS HAD THE WORST CONFERENCE SIX YEARS STRAIGHT."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

if only sim city gets a console release


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, seriously? Were NONE of you watching Nintendo's E3 for the past 6 years? You're honestly going to tell me they weren't casual bullshit JUST like what Microsoft did this year? Cause if I go back and look at all the E3 reports I'll see nothing but "Nintendo caters to casual gamers" and "Nintendo fails to deliver games for the hardcore crowd" EVERY year.
> 
> I guess it's just easier to ignore the past and laugh it off when someone brings it up huh?



The past two years were decent/fun/good.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, good ole' Semi...
> 
> "YOU PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKING JADED AND NEGATIVE.
> 
> PS, SONY WAS AMAZING, MICROSOFT WAS WORSE THAN HITLER AND NINTENDO HAS HAD THE WORST CONFERENCE SIX YEARS STRAIGHT."



There's a difference between pointing out what everyone KNOWS about the past E3's and you, complaining and trolling EVERY fucking thing that was shown yesterday.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, seriously? Were NONE of you watching Nintendo's E3 for the past 6 years? You're honestly going to tell me they weren't casual bullshit JUST like what Microsoft did this year? Cause if I go back and look at all the E3 reports I'll see nothing but "Nintendo caters to casual gamers" and "Nintendo fails to deliver games for the hardcore crowd" EVERY year.
> 
> I guess it's just easier to ignore the past and laugh it off when someone brings it up huh?


lol you must've read fanboy reports 

Especially 2010 Nintendowned!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, seriously? Were NONE of you watching Nintendo's E3 for the past 6 years? You're honestly going to tell me they weren't casual bullshit JUST like what Microsoft did this year? Cause if I go back and look at all the E3 reports I'll see nothing but "Nintendo caters to casual gamers" and "Nintendo fails to deliver games for the hardcore crowd" EVERY year.
> 
> I guess it's just easier to ignore the past and laugh it off when someone brings it up huh?



I'll say this once because I know from experience that you aren't a fan of reality, especially when you have it made up in your mind to hate on something..... 

Nintendo has far and away been a favorite for their E3 shows for the past 3 years. I don't know where you imagine all this disappointment is coming from but I assure you thumping around on angry video game message boards is not going to give you an accurate view on anything. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

ITT: What I think is what is objectively fact and anyone that disputes what I say wasn't watching the same thing as me


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

inb4 Semi buys a Wonderbook.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

How come all the trolls in this thread are Sonytards? Coincidence?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, seriously? Were NONE of you watching Nintendo's E3 for the past 6 years? You're honestly going to tell me they weren't casual bullshit JUST like what Microsoft did this year? Cause if I go back and look at all the E3 reports I'll see nothing but "Nintendo caters to casual gamers" and "Nintendo fails to deliver games for the hardcore crowd" EVERY year.
> 
> I guess it's just easier to ignore the past and laugh it off when someone brings it up huh?



This is the second and last time I'm gonna ask you this

DID YOU

OR DID YOU NOT

WATCH NINTENDO 2010

Donkey Kong is not fucking casual


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica

#IwataSays I'm excited to live tweet today at the #Nintendo All-Access @ #E3 Presentation!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> How come all the trolls in this thread are Sonytards? Coincidence?



No, they're just as mentally bankrupt as Sony is financially.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> This is the second and last time I'm gonna ask you this
> 
> DID YOU
> 
> ...





OH MAH GAWD! MORE DONKEY KONG! Just what everyone wanted!


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

My realistic expectations for this conference, New Super Mario WiiU and 3rd party ports. I expect no new good IPs from Nintendo and maybe something from Retro.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> OH MAH GAWD! MORE DONKEY KONG! Just what everyone wanted!



Looks like someone didn't play Donkey Kong Country Returns and experience the satisfyingly tough difficulty.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> How come all the trolls in this thread are Sonytards? Coincidence?



I don't know, EpicBroFist was saying some reasonably dumb stuff yesterday and he was clearly an Xbot (remember that term? ).

But mostly you're right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory, Semiotic Sacrilege  and that Expo dude.. just shut up and enjoy E3 already..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

lol, there it is again. Vita struggling a "little bit".


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

RE6 looked sick.

I'm hoping for a next Golden Sun reveal. Please Camelot, do it!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

wow Sony dude is lying, YOU GUYS MADE A MISTAKE WITH VITA= FACT


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Even in INTERVIEWS all Sony talks about is meaningless numbers.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

donkey kong thing aside, he's right that wii has been basically really casual focused. or, at least, they had one real game a year and that was it basically. because no one develops real games for wii except nintendo


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I also like how Jack keeps calling PSVita a "four month old" system.

...ignoring that it came out in December in Japan.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> RE6 looked sick.
> 
> I'm hoping for a next Golden Sun reveal. Please Camelot, do it!



There is going to be another Golden Sun game considering the third game left off on a giant cliffhanger. I hope it's shown here as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> OH MAH GAWD! MORE DONKEY KONG! Just what everyone wanted!



Nothing like punching moons out of the sky.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

DUH. Geoff is cool though, I feel very comfortable watching him interview people, he's not overly aggressive and annoying, and not super casual and spoon fed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Man Retro, I can't wait to see what they have..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

*Nintendo E? 2010:*
*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Golden Sun Dark Dawn
Goldeneye
Epic Mickey
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Dragon Quest IX
Metroid: Other M
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Kid Icarus Uprising
Nintendo 3DS*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't forget Monolith Soft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"So, do you think it's important to not come out AFTER XBox next generation?"

"We just focus on having games and looking at longevity and trying to last a long time."

"Uhh..."


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> DUH. Geoff is cool though, I feel very comfortable watching him interview people, he's not overly aggressive and annoying, and not super casual and spoon fed.



Except he's an obvious Sony fanboy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> OH MAH GAWD! MORE DONKEY KONG! Just what everyone wanted!



Considering over 4 million bought the game, then yes, Nintendo fans want Donkey Kong.

Not everyone is all about gritty shit with blood and gore


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Semi is basically "WAAAH, WAAAAAH, I WANT CALL OF DUTY FOR MY WII MOTE.

OH, THAT'S WHY I HAVE MY PLAYSTATION MOVE, THE MOST AMAZING AND INNOVATIVE DESIGN IN GAMING HISTORY. NEVER BEEN DONE."


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "So, do you think it's important to not come out AFTER XBox next generation?"
> 
> "We just focus on having games and looking at longevity and trying to last a long time."
> 
> "Uhh..."



That's such a terrible dodge.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> *Nintendo E? 2010:*
> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
> Golden Sun Dark Dawn
> Goldeneye
> ...



Oh, the days where Other M had positive connotations...

Been awhile. 

But yeah, that conference was fucking crazy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA.

PACHTER THINKS WII U SHOULD BE 250.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> *Nintendo E? 2010:*
> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
> Golden Sun Dark Dawn
> Goldeneye
> ...



Stop posting facts! This is the Land of Make-Believe and Nintendo only cares about casuals here!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> *Nintendo E? 2010:*
> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
> Golden Sun Dark Dawn
> Goldeneye
> ...



Thank you.

That was the COTY ALL YEARS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

loooooooool Pachter. 

Still spouting shit as usual.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> PACHTER THINKS WII U SHOULD BE 250.



Pachter is a silly man.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> *Nintendo E? 2010:*
> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
> Golden Sun Dark Dawn
> Goldeneye
> ...



Hey 1 new IP! Not bad!


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> PACHTER THINKS WII U SHOULD BE 250.



It should be 200?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

SS, what are you talking about? DKCR was awesome. Why do you think it was not awesome? Graphics?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> PACHTER THINKS WII U SHOULD BE 250.



Absolutely every single fucking thing that comes out of this man's mouth is a joke. Rarely have I seen someone so out of touch with something he's supposed to look and analyze in an objective, logical manner.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 5, 2012)

Wii U Specs




> Main Application Processor
> 
> PowerPC architecture.
> Three cores (fully coherent).
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish I could get paid for being wrong all the time, too.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Isn't it funny the Sony fanboys only turn up when Nintendo starts?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

DKCR didn't have enough blood. That is probably his reasoning


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahah patcher.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I still love how Adam Sessler's title is "Industry Veteran."


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Wii U Specs



Seems reasonable to a degree.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

"Nintendo has been lagging behind the other consoles"

Because Nintendo doesn't need an overly powerful console to make good games.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> DKCR didn't have enough blood. That is probably his reasoning


No no no, it's too colorful. Color is scary!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> SS, what are you talking about? DKCR was awesome. Why do you think it was not awesome? Graphics?



Goova, SS is pretty much going to be a troll for the next hour and a half. I'd suggest tuning him out.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Isn't it funny the Sony fanboys only turn up when Nintendo starts?



Two people count? Interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

This Kotaku guy is the biggest fucking queer I've seen, and that's someone who shares a table with Peter Molyneux and Geoff.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hey 1 new IP! Not bad!


Classic Nintendo IPs > Any new IPs


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> No no no, it's too colorful. Color is scary!



Mmmm, that Brown Ops 2 was awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hey 1 new IP! Not bad!




No new IP=/= bad games


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2012)

i wouldn't pick up a nintendo to play more first party games, that sucks, mobile gaming is alright but not immersive.  xbox and apple/android are gonna take over.  nintendo going downhill, stock and all.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> This Kotaku guy is the biggest fucking queer I've seen, and that's someone who shares a table with Peter Molyneux and Geoff.



I can't disagree.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"BAM, SQUARE ENIX ON A MOTORCYCLE IN ASSLESS CHAPS, FINAL FANTASY VIII REMAKE 3DS EDITION, NOW WITH MORE NAKED SEPHIROTH."


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> DKCR didn't have enough blood. That is probably his reasoning



Yes, I'd love to see that damn dirty ape get his head ripped off by Kratos and his stupid little sidekick curb-stomped by Marcus Fenix!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "BAM, SQUARE ENIX ON A MOTORCYCLE IN ASSLESS CHAPS, FINAL FANTASY VIII REMAKE 3DS EDITION, NOW WITH MORE NAKED SEPHIROTH."



FF7 remake on 3DS?  I can get behind that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

Donkey Kong casually punches moons

Kratos is dead


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Classic Nintendo IPs > Any new IPs



The mind of a Nintendo fanboy in a nutshell.

The only fanboys content with being spoon fed the same shit over and over and over.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yes, I'd love to see that damn dirty ape get his head ripped off by Kratos and his stupid little sidekick curb-stomped by Marcus Fenix!



The opposite would happen funnily enough.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Just three minutes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh God, now we have Kratos vs. Donkey Kong.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

WONDERBOOK, SO COOL. NOW I CAN READ A BOOK WHILE READING A BOOK.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

2 mins...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The mind of a Nintendo fanboy in a nutshell.
> 
> The only fanboys content with being spoon fed the same shit over and over and over.


You're right, we need MOAR SHOOTERS!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh God, now we have Kratos vs. Donkey Kong.



The amazing debates of video game fans.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> WONDERBOOK, SO COOL. NOW I CAN READ A BOOK WHILE READING A BOOK.



Don't forget about playing a book with a magic wand.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Here we go, guys!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

It's time. pek


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Live stream link anyone?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

OMFG, I CAN USE MY PLAYSTATION MOVE TO CAST MAGIC SPELLS.

I'M A FUCKING WIZARD.

THIS HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

HAH, user count jumped up by 20 in an instant.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be back when the conference is over

If Donkey Kong Country shows up know that I will be screaming


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> You're right, we need MOAR SHOOTERS!



Yeah! Cause when I put down Nintendo for putting out the same shit obviously I'm wanting more SHOOTERS instead! Nice deflection tactic!

I guess Beyond is a shooter. I guess Journey and Little Big Planet are shooters too? Infamous? Hmmm... wait a minute.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

M-M-M-MIYAMTO!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

FUCK YES, I ALREADY SEE PIKMIN OH GODDDDD


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikimin 

Miyamoto


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

PIKMIN!!!!!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

PIKMIN CONFIRMED


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Show Miyamoto just chillin'

NINTENDO ALREADY WON

YOU ALL CAN GO HOME NOW


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome start so far.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo is gonna own


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Status of Body: ready


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

That's cute.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Glorious engrish


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin hooray. pek

Oh, cool, he has a translator. Smart move, so people completely understand what he wants to say. Better than listening to Engrish.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

THE ENGRISH, OH GOD THE ENGRISH!! 

Best show in E3. 

BANK IT. 

JAILBREAK IT.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

NINTENDO WON. GAME OVER


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

My body wasn't ready... I peed myself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Dear god it's adorable


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I know, I hated it when my sister was using the television and that I couldn't play my game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn, that shit looks sleek.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

I like this explanation.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Miyamoto talks in Engrish about Pikmin

SORRY, $ONY AND M$. IT'S ALL OVER.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome black controller.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

people *wait* to power on TV?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

HERE WE GO, FUCKING PIKMIN 3, GAME OVER BITCHES.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Flying Pikmin!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

PIKMIN 3. IT'S ALL OVER.

GO HOME, KRATOS, YOU'RE A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

As much as I love how Glossy Black looks, they are damn fingerprint magnets


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Miyamoto


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

The game looks pretty nice. :byakuya


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

thats the proper use for this..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay Pikmin looks really fucking cool not gonna lie.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

PIKMIN 3! ALLLLLLLLLRIIIIIIIIGHT!

Bring on Mario 58 and Zelda 22. Maybe Donkey Kong 27 and Mario Kart 14 will show up too! If we're lucky, Super Smash Bros. 9 will be the surprise of the show!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Flatline's with green


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

PIKMIN 3 JUST FUCKED YOUR KRATOS AND YOUR ELLEN PAGE.

SUCK IT, GOD OF WAR: PREQUEL OF PREQUEL!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

4 LEADERS CAN BE USED.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't even play these Nintendo games and this conference has already won in 10 minutes.

Fucking god developers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Miyamoto has aged a bit


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo won this conference.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nintendo won this conference.



I can't tell if posts like these are serious.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh Miyamoto you so silly.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Awww, Miyamoto


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

OH MIYAMOTO U SO SILLY!!! 

*has an erection*


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

BEST SHOW.

JUST BECAUSE MIYAMOTO IS A BOSS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

decent start.. now for the good stuff


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

*Pulls pikmin out of pocket*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Starting out with Pikmin 3, Nintendo you sly bastards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Gif potential with the pikmin coming out of his pocket lol


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

MY BODY IS PURPLE PIKMIN


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

REGGGGGGGIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

REGGIE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie <3
Games most important


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

OH REGGIE.

TAKE MY BODY.

IT IS SO GAME.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

"ALL ABOUT THE GAMES"

THANK YOU REGGIE

23 WII U TITLES


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

god i hate reggie

ps: games most important, wish they'd gotten that message 5 years ago


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

"It's all about the games."

23 titles

THANK YOU BASED NINTENDO


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

inb4 edit of cash instead of Pikmin for gif.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay Reg, tell us why you're still awesome!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

23 Games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

23?????


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

23 titles


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

"All about the games" -Reggie

Damn right.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

23 WII U TITLES.

DEAR GOD, JUST BEND ME OVER, REGGIE.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Just an hour, you know what you could do Reggie, make it a fucking hour and a half dammit!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Good god, how many games did Sony and Microsoft show combined?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

inb4 none of them are new IPs


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah i'm about pikmin


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

He's saying the same shit M$ and Sony said with the applications, but he says it so much better.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

23 Mario and Zelda games.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2012)

anybody got pikmin vid?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I love Nintendo. pek


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> inb4 none of them are new IPs


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Using E3 to show off games, REVOLUTIONARY


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

The more time you take talking is the less time we see games Reggie :/


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be so fucking amazing if none of them are new IPs.

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> inb4 none of them are new IPs


How much you wanna bet they are mario #230 and donkey kong #55?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> He's saying the same shit M$ and Sony said with the applications, but he says it so much better.



Because $ony and M$ spent fifteen minutes on it.

Reggie spent fifteen seconds.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Corran said:


> The more time you take talking is the less time we see games Reggie :/



Can't they just spill over like Sony did?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

TWO GAMEPADS!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

here comes the news..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

hory it supports 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Two separate gamepads supported by a console, awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Wtf good shit, dual gamepads YO


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, two game pads. :3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

2 pads? 

FUCKING CRAZY


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Can't they just spill over like Sony did?



Sony didn't spill over their time limit. Gamespot's coverage had them scheduled for 1.5 hours.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh NO WAY! I can play TWO PLAYER games? Geez, just like the NES Reggie right? Way to think ahead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

It has rumble I didn't think it ...


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Video chat!  I knew it.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

What about that USB jack!!??


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Oh NO WAY! I can play TWO PLAYER games? Geez, just like the NES Reggie right? Way to think ahead.



You're such a dumb fuck, go home.  You can actually play with 5 people (1 game pad + 4 Wii Motes), but people weren't sure whether the WiiU would support two game pads.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

DUDE IF THEY COME UP WITH A BOOK PERIPHERAL I WILL JUST SHIT MYSELF.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Mii shovelware


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

More games Reggie, don't get side tracked D:


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if we'll be able to connect four WiiU Pro Controllers instead of 4 Wiimotes?


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Video chat!  I knew it.



Pretty sure they had that in their conference last year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Oh NO WAY! I can play TWO PLAYER games? Geez, just like the NES Reggie right? Way to think ahead.



Why are you posting at all if you're just filled with pure hate?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Slightly boring stuff now but oh well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I WANT REGGIE TO DRAW AND SEND A PENIS ON THE WII U STRAIGHT TO MY HEART


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Can we get to the games Reggie, we all watched the pre show Itwata briefing.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> There is going to be another Golden Sun game considering the third game left off on a giant cliffhanger. I hope it's shown here as well.



Yep there is...

But I want it to be soon, and I hope its shown here. Why does Camelot take such an unreasonable amount of time making game thats a huge success across?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

COME ON REGGIE.

GAMES. QUICK QUICK.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Kind of like Playstation Home.... 

Remember how successful Playstation Home was, guys?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie is allowed to be boring. He already clinched the win.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're such a dumb fuck, go home.  You can actually play with 5 people (1 game pad + 4 Wii Motes), but people weren't sure whether the WiiU would support two game pads.



Oh wow! I can use Wii motes on the Wii U instead of Wii U controllers!? Geez, now we're really moving forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Smart glass vs miiverse


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Golden Sun 3 sucked cock.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Mario


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeye Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

>add a U
>make millions

Reggie!


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros U. That damn U


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Why are you posting at all if you're just filled with pure hate?


He has 2 options:
1. Write BS in forums to make himself believe it's true what he is writing.
2.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

MARIO GAME SO SURPRISING


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

NEW Super Mario Bros.

Guys look. Mario 84!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Mario Time


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

LoL another mario... of fucking course....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Flying Squirrel suit, what the hell.  Wasn't Tanooki enough?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Why are you posting at all if you're just filled with pure hate?



I'm doing my Krory impression of course!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

lol yoshis


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

lol, people are bitching about them showing the Mario game they announced LAST YEAR.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Cant... wipe.... smile off face!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, look, they spent less than 5 minutes on Mario.

Eat a dick, haters.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Batman


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"MARIO 48 SUCKS, BUT GOD OF WAR 48 IS THE GREATEST THING TO EVER EXIST."


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Harley Quinn gives me wood


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

ARKHAM CITY!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Harlie? o.o
the president.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

what the fuck?
WHAT THE FUCK?
WHAT THE FUCK!
WHAT THE FUCK!
WHAT THE FUCK!
BATMAN CONFIRMED


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I told Exo he wouldn't even be posting here. I was right


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I wasn't sure if Tremblay was French at first or an Italian mobster.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

"HAHAHAH LOOK NINTENDO SHOWED *MARIO* WORST CONFERENCE EVER"

>spent less than 5 minutes on Mario


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, people are bitching about them showing the Mario game they announced LAST YEAR.



Was a tech demo last year though. And they said that much.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder how different the Batman game can be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

i can see where this is going


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "MARIO 48 SUCKS, BUT GOD OF WAR 48 IS THE GREATEST THING TO EVER EXIST."



OH LOOK! COMPARING MARIO TO GOD OF WAR!

IGNORANCE AT IT'S FINEST!

SHALL WE TALLY EACH GAME IN EACH FRANCHISE?

=D


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

That dude is ol' timey British. 

Say "ello' govnah!"


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Doesn't Mario have like... 100+ games?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

B.A.T. Mode! CLEVER!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I like having the menu on the game pad.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay.... that's kinda cool but.... Wii U games, please?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Press button
receive explosion


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL, basically same shit as previous Batman, but it has touch screen option.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Where can I watch this?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Nothing too special but the features are decent enough.

Shion:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Doesn't Mario have like... 100+ games?



Indeed he does.
Look at how many the newer and already tired of GoW has.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> OH LOOK! COMPARING MARIO TO GOD OF WAR!
> 
> IGNORANCE AT IT'S FINEST!
> 
> ...


I know it's blasphemy to compare God of Games to God of War :ho


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

FUCK YEAH SCRIBBLENAUTS!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Where can I watch this?





Its also airing on Spike right now


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

I've never heard of this game.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 5, 2012)

hoping for Wii U Watch Dog.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

EA get out of  my stage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

"build up meter and then touch screen" Huge innovation. I love Arkham games but damn don't give me ports.

Scribblenauts though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, basically same shit as previous Batman, but it has touch screen option.



Well it is a port it's not like they were making it for wii U.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

I feel like they've shown a couple things already and time isn't moving. Well done.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

New scribblenauts, I can dig it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>People say "GET MORE THIRD PARTY GAMES."
>Third party game announced "I DON'T WANT THOSE GAMES."


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Won't need a condom for this date.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Pretty nice I suppose but it isn't to my tastes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Neat, Scribblenauts was pretty cool on the DS.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

I love that they show a trailer and then move on. Not a trailer, then talk, then gameplay, then talk, then an end trailer.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> >People say "GET MORE THIRD PARTY GAMES."
> >Third party game announced "I DON'T WANT THOSE GAMES."



Welcome to Nintendo fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

MASS EFFECT 3 ON WII U


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Tekken


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Tekken Tag moment was cute


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

Love that Tekken.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Welcome to Nintendo fans.



But it's not Nintendo fans saying it.

It's Sony fans.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

So far, this conference has been a colossal waste of time.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

That it?? NOT ENOUGH GAMES!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh god.  Fitness crap now.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Music and Fitness? 

BOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

music and fitness genres.....

no


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

oh boy Fitness!!!!!!!!!!! God lol


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Look at all the glorious PORTS! 

Let's see if they can actually ADD to the game instead of being a gimped, watered down version like all of the Wii's ports.

Aliens will probably be the best of them... motion sensor controller please.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

HE SAID IT.

HE SAAAAIIIIIIIID IT.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

HE SAID IT!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahahaha Reggie .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

His body is ready


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

REGGIE HEARS ALL....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Another fitness garbage.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

That fucking U.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Conference going downhill.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

His body is Reggie


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Conference going downhill.


It's headed toward crash and burn.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo has already won E3 just with pikmin the rest is gravy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Well they have to try to keep that market somewhat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

aww WiiFit


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Please end this soon.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

God, these cheesy shovelware ads.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

This is boring! Where's my Majora's Mask remake??


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

FUCK FITNESS, GIVE ME MORE BOOK PERIPHERALS.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo innuendos LMFAO


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

He said it guys. You can all go home now.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Dat half-hearted clapping.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad Nintendo hasn't spent too much time on just one thing.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 5, 2012)

Waiting for Retro to come through on Wii U, new Metroid please


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, that was mercifully short.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh god, music time.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, in all honesty this is getting crazy boring.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

This is embarrassing, nintendo.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Music games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay cut this shit please.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Music shovelware


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Retro save us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

oh No


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay......... 


...... that is honestly kind of cool.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Gay gay gay.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Why this song, why


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't care about this mainstream music shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

23 TITLES

21 OF THEM SUCK


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm barely on Scriblenauts =[. Had to pause due to customers.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

No, I definitely don't want this in my collection.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, look, the music crap only lasted two minutes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL at those morons clapping at that music shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

3DS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

3DS time, could be nice.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor Moffitt.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Shut up, Scott Moffit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

a singing machine.
well at least it was short.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

God damn look at that drop


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Why are all the conferences slipping into embarrassing awful crap in the middle section?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

The french finally won something


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

This conference so far has been worst than microsoft.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

At least they aren't spending a lot of time on this shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, cool, New Super Mario Bros. 2. :3


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Super Mario :33


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Two Marios in one conference? Win?




Nah.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

CLEARLY DIFFERENT MARIO GAME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

not that different TBH


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

HA every things gold


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh look. ANOTHER Mario game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Same shit, different name.

So what???


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> This conference so far has been worst than microsoft.



 

We love you, Exo.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude... you've gotta be fucking kidding me?

"This is clearly different than the Mario we just showed you... it's all about collecting gold!"

You Nintendo fanboys seriously eat this shit up?

Come on guys...


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Paper Mario


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Paper Mario, hooray!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

PAPER MARIO HGNNNN


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

THREE NEW MARIO GAMES


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

PAPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

PAPER MARIO YES! BEEN WAITING FOR YEARS!!
Please give release date :33


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"These Mario games are exactly the same."

"GOD OF WAR IS SO UNIQUE AND SO DIFFERENT."


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. ANOTHER MOTHER FUCKING MARIO GAME.

Nintendo is REALLY going for the gold this time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Give us Luigi's Mansion 2 next!


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

It's awesome that they're like "We have this game... -1 minute passes- And we have this game."

Aside from the talk about the system which was inevitable, the time management is best so far.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Dude... you've gotta be fucking kidding me?
> 
> "This is clearly different than the Mario we just showed you... it's all about collecting gold!"
> 
> ...


Read the posts in this thread you stupid fanboy


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

..... But ALL the Paper Mario's had stickers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"You found the FAN!"

INB4 KOREAN FAN DEATH JOKES


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> THREE NEW MARIO GAMES





I don't think "New" is the right word. More like "Something from the past"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

YES HERE WE GO


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Luigi game as well?


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

LUIGI'S MANSION.

LUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Luigi friend


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Luigi mang


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

15mins left, wonder what is left.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha! LUIGI! 

He switched it up on all ya'll.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

THREE Marios...

You've gotta be shitting me. 

"Look how different they are!"

AND Luigi...

I'll never understand how Nintendo fanboys can stand this, let alone eat it up like it's cake.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

LUIGIS MANSION FUCK YEAH SHOW MORE OF IT DAMN YOU


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, lol at "All the Mario games are the same." Only NSMBU and NSMB2 are similar. Paper Mario is an RPG, and Luigi's Mansion 2 is completely different.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> THREE Marios...
> 
> You've gotta be shitting me.
> 
> ...


They love to feed on shit cakes nintendont throws at them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Luigi's Mansion made it to my list


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

YES, MIRROR OF FATE.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Lords of Shadows


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

*CASTLEVANIA!!!*


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the AAA GOTAY for the Wii U 




waitingskeleton.jpg


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Ewww Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL, THATS IT??


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol Lords of Shadow.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

THESE GAMES NEED MORE BLOOD AND SWORDS THE SIZE OF MY BODY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

okay Mirror of Fate looks better somehow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys legos


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, lol at "All the Mario games are the same." Only NSMBU and NSMB2 are similar. Paper Mario is an RPG, and Luigi's Mansion 2 is completely different.



Only one or two people are saying it, please don't give in to it like people give in to Krory posts.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Take that GTA!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Dat Epic Mickey.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

THEY GOT PRINCE OF PERSIA IN MY LEGO CITY.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

GTA Lego Version


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

GTA grand theft lego


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Lego City...eh.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Lego games!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

needs more 3DS


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

This game looks friggin' awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Hurry up show us something worth buy Nintendo or all my fucks are not given


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahahahah, Matrix in Lego City.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought this Lego game would be totally kiddy, but it's actually kinda funny how all the Lego people are just getting beat up.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Lego game looked awesome


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, that was pretty decent.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

CHASE MACAIN


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

12 minutes, LESS TALK MORE GAMES!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Sold on Lego City. Screw haters.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Wii U confirmed for dead on arrival


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

still waiting for something new and good looking


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

HARDEST OF THE CORE, BABY.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

Underwhelming.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

"Same great franchise... but a different game!(we swearz!)"

Nintendo's mantra right there.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Please don't show the same stuff from your conference Ubisoft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

more LEGENDS?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ewww Kingdom Hearts.



At least it's actually moving the plot forward.

This is Kirby's 20th Anniversary, so I was hoping they would talk about that more.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I still don't think it should be pronounced "You be soft."


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

I never cared for the Wii; it does not hold appeal to gamers looking for grand scale games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

This conference so far has been a bore-fest.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

"Wii U needs third party titles."

"GOD, STOP SHOWING THIRD PARTY TITLES."


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 5, 2012)

It seems the 3DS conference will have to save this fuckin E3...

Bravely Default ftw.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

where is Retro damn it?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Wii U needs third party titles."
> 
> "GOD, STOP SHOWING THIRD PARTY TITLES."



Smartest thing you've posted all week. So true.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Besides Pikmin, why should i get this console Nintendo? Tell me T_T


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Wii U needs third party titles."
> 
> "GOD, STOP SHOWING THIRD PARTY TITLES."



The problem people have is that they want to see NEW third party titles, not old third party titles being put onto the Wii U.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Please don't spend too much time on this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Another fucking dance game. 

I'm getting pissed off, nintendont.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

NAWWWWWWWWWWWWW.. NOT DANCING


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Just Dance


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

hadou said:


> I never cared for the Wii; it does not hold appeal to gamers looking for grand scale games.



That lego game looked pretty grand scale.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Smartest thing you've posted all week. So true.



It's also my fourth time posting it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck 3rd party, nintendo, I want nintendo games god fuck shit


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

OH GOD NOT DANCING SHIT.

YOU WERE DOING GOOD. GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

No Usher, No care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Besides *Legends*, why should i get this console Nintendo? Tell me T_T



fixed to what i would probably say TBH..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Realtime feedback:

HATE


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

TERRIBLE shit, Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Another fucking dance game.
> 
> I'm getting pissed off, nintendont.



"It's okay when kinect does it though"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

sigh sigh sigh really now? >_>


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Gawd these speeches are so scripted that it makes me cringe. They need to relax and make it less mono toned.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be back when this conference is done.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

GET OFF THE STAGE!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> The problem people have is that they want to see NEW third party titles, not old third party titles being put onto the Wii U.



Exactly.

......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Holy it was short


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

It'll last less than 5 minutes like every thing we didn't like.

Sony spent 45 minutes on stats and charts, Move and Wonderbook, and Microsoft spent half an hour on stuff unrelated to games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

One bite and you are dead wow finally a real zombie game


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 2012, worst ever?

I mean, yes there were a couple good things here and there, but overall....... damn.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

This is what I wanted to see, an actual new game using WiiUpad stuff


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombiU actually looks good.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

THAT. WAS. AWESOME.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombi U looks awesome!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

is what I wish I could say


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombiU looks pretty decent.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

zombie games.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, the one awesome looking thing so far.

No, not because of the blood. Because it actually uses the stupid controller in interesting and additive ways, not gimmicky stupid ways like Batman.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

ZOMBIEU

GOTY

GOTYAFY


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

zombiU reggie


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> E3 2012, worst ever?
> 
> I mean, yes there were a couple good things here and there, but overall....... damn.



I think the conferences are bad this year but there are still great games at the expo, so wait until the expo starts before saying e3 sucks.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

"I'M HUNGERY NAO!" 
"You scare me Reggie."


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombie Reggie likes French food


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2012)

They better not fuck up South park:stick of truth.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Needs a new Smash game to close.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo Land...what is this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo land


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

cool game... but would i buy? tough question.. Legends still pimping this..


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie's body is ready... FOR YOUR BRAAAAAAAAAAAAINS.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Corran said:


> I think the conferences are bad this year but there are still great games at the expo, so wait until the expo starts before saying e3 sucks.



When half of an event sucks, it is the worst year ever. So... no to the rest of your post.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo Shovelware Land


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

This looks like it will be a meh end to the conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought they only had an hour? It's been an hour.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Nintendo Shovelware Land



Well at least it's one game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I thought they only had an hour? It's been an hour.



Nintendo can break any rule it wants


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

-No mention of release date 
-No starting Price mentioned
-No notable new third party games
-No notable new first party franchises 
-A bunch of Marios repackaged


T....thanks e3 2012, I'm quite surprised the world isn't imploding right now.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

This makes 23 games.
1 new IP
Bunch of multiplats
Good number of shovelware

It's ok. But Ubisoft takes this year.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard Legend of Zelda was mentioned! WHERE?!?!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Ugh. Should have saved the zombie game for last.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey.



This sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

I think its safe to say that Ubisoft actually won this E3..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Waiting for Retro and Monolith Soft.... damn it


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft won pretty easily. Surprisingly.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I heard Legend of Zelda was mentioned! WHERE?!?!



NintendoLand Probably


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope that we get something awesome at least at the end.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> I think its safe to say that Ubisoft actually won this E3..



Yeah, they did. 2nd place isn't bad for Nintendo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Complain about sequels
>Winner is the company that had the most sequels


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> I think its safe to say that Ubisoft actually won this E3..



Yeah. Assassin's Creed and Far Cry look awesome and they announced a new IP that also looks cool.

The Last of Us was still the best of the show for me and Beyond has me the most intrigued though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Ubisoft won pretty easily. Surprisingly.


Nintendont definitely lost the e3, thats for damn sure.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Rockstar secretly won e3 this years..... just like they do every year


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

Did he just translate the turn?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

IDK about Ubisoft beating out Nintendo yet... let's keep watching.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, they did. 2nd place isn't bad for Nintendo.



Yeah I guess.. But Sony isn't THAT far behind.. unless Nintendo dish out a major surprise..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

HAHAHAH pacman


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats Ubisoft for sucking the least.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

You know what we're watching right now?

Nintendo saving E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I was holding on to Nintendo and this console but it's Wii 2.0. I think I'm done.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Where is Retro and Monolith Soft.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Xbox 360: Halo 4!
PS3: The Last of US!
WiiU: Nintendoland?

Say this on a comment. Thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah. Assassin's Creed and Far Cry look awesome and they announced a new IP that also looks cool.
> 
> The Last of Us was still the best of the show for me and Beyond has me the most intrigued though.



Watch_Dogs and Legends are still the most impressive things i've seen this E3.. other games like LOU, Beyond and Tomb Raider,etc.. come next..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

This is painful to watch or even care.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> -No mention of release date
> -No starting Price mentioned
> -No notable new third party games
> -No notable new first party franchises
> ...



-sigh-

I didn't know a brand new console reveal with all its games could be so boring.

But hey, conferences are just conferences. What matters is what happens outside the event


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like PC gaming is all that I need.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Why is he explaining a freaking mini-game? Such a waste of time :sigh


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait a minute.

Is that Pacman? It is! It's Pacman: Mario edition


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Somehow Halo 4 is the only game I'm excited about for the rest of this year 


RIP GAEMIN


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

It was Nintendo's to lose and they lost it. How the fuck do you lose E3 with so much going for you!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Congrats Ubisoft for sucking the least.



Harsh... AC3, Legends, and Watch_Dogs looked great..


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

End this shit already, Nintendo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> It was Nintendo's to lose and they lost it. How the fuck do you lose E3 with so much going for you!?


Because nintendont sucks. Believe me now?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Why won't they stop!?


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> -sigh-
> 
> I didn't know a brand new console reveal with all its games could be so boring.
> 
> But hey, conferences are just conferences. What matters is what happens outside the event



Yeah it feels like this year it will be all about the game demos on the show floor and behind closed doors.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2012)

They spend the most time on a small part of a game.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

these companies needs to get better conference organizers


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

3 MINUTES ON PIKMIN 3

10 MINUTES ON LUIGI MINI GAME


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahahaa, 1 more look they say.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo gets a D from me.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo delivering new IP's greatest presser ever!


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo land in mah nintendo Land!!!


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Way to not appeal to hardcore gaming Nintendo.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know what you guys were expecting. 

This is pretty par for the course for Nintendo.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

This game is like a nightmare I can't wake up from.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

They get F-

Beyond failure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

lets be honest.. sure Sony had that shitty wonderbook thing.. but so did Nintendo..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

If Nintendo was smart they would close with a trailer for Smash.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, now announce a new Star Fox.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo solidified their 2nd place status when they took more precedent on their fucking 3rd party games, than their 1st party games.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Real time feedback on Gametrailers flatlined


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

You have to pay for this game!? I thought it would be bundled!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Nintendo solidified their 2nd place status when they took more precedent on their fucking 3rd party games, than their 1st party games.


You mean those 3rd party ports that already exist on other consoles right now? Yeah, that's a game breaker, thats for damn sure.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombie U is all that I want to know more about.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Nintendo solidified their 2nd place status w*hen they took more precedent on their fucking 3rd party games, than their 1st party games.*



But that's what everyone was asking Nintendo for for the past 5 years, idiot.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendont conference worst than Microsoft.

That's a track record right there.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Nintendo solidified their 2nd place status when they took more precedent on their fucking 3rd party games, than their 1st party games.



This is a troll, right?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

One more look at Nintendo Fuckland?  Fuck you Nintendo.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

Well this is rather disappointing


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

SHOWING NINTENDOLAND THREE TIMES

FUCK YOU NINTENDO


----------



## Corruption (Jun 5, 2012)

Darc said:


> Way to not appeal to hardcore gaming Nintendo.



They're appealing to the hardcore casual.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHA OMMYGAWD

Let's finish with Nintendoland.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

hey more Nintendo Land


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahahha, nintendont failure.


----------



## Darc (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck this, not buying a WiiU, this conference was shitty like the rest after Pikmin.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

..........................................


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

Rockstar should make Table Tennis 2 for Wii U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

oK THIS WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is Retro and where is Monolith Soft? fuck this!!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Meh, this was lame.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm fucking disappointed, NINTENDO what the fuck man.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Well at least it wasn't quite as bad as $ony or M$. 

And hey, people got their Smash Bros.!

...$ony just stole it and gave it seven characters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 5, 2012)

In a surprising turn of events Nintendo was the worst conference by far


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn, not the third win in a row


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

<-No longer Nintendrone.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendont conference worst than Microsoft.
> 
> That's a track record right there.



True story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow.

They started off amazingly then scaled down to a resounding disappointment.

You know an E3 is shit when Ubisoft had the better conference.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

They still have the 3DS show tomorrow. That shouldn't suck this much.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

1). Ubisoft 
2). Nintendo 
3). Sony 
4). EA 







5). Miscrosoft

TERRIBLE E3, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft won.. Nintendo let me down. No showing Retro or Monolith projects.. SMH!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone loses.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oK THIS WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is Retro and where is Monolith Soft? fuck this!!



Damn Malving, when you are mad I know stuff is bad for Nintendo O_O


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

So basically.

Mario. Mario Mario. Luigi. Mario. Third party shit we already have on the PS3/360 but with crappy gimmicks. Fitness bullshit. Party bullshit. ZOMBIES! Nintendoland... Nintendoland... and MORE NINTENDOLAND!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Won't be getting a Wii U at all.

E3 2013 I can't wait for you.  PS4 and Xbox 720 here I come.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

People are forgetting the 3DS software conference tomorrow for which I still hold hope for.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone needs to get this queer off the stream.

"Liek... dere waz no Zelda. *wrist flip*"


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK WAS MY DONKEY KONG COUNTRY


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Still definitely getting a Wii U, BTW.


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Castlevania and that Mickey game looked right down awful on the 3DS. We need good shit like Professor Layton or Phoenix Wright!


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People are forgetting the 3DS software conference tomorrow for which I still hold hope for.



Don't care about it at all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendont crashed and burn, just as what I predicted.

Some people owes me 100 bucks.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

I have to get a WiiU for Pikmin 3 and the next Smash Bros... So I'll buy it later.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a single surprise announcement.

Each of the big three pressers were frontloaded and then backloaded with shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Grade: B-, only ZombiU gave a lasting impression.. we already know about all that stuff throughout the whole last year.. Luigi's Mansion and Mirror Of Fate were nice mentions.. Pikmin 3 is nice but not for me.. Everything else failed *HARD*...


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Who the hell am I kidding...E3 2013 will suck just as much as this one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo still has things they need to cover later.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

nintendo still doesn't get it what a shock


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

F- Please see me after class Miyamoto and Reggie Fils Aime


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Corran said:


> Damn Malving, when you are mad I know stuff is bad for Nintendo O_O


 shit was bad.. simple as that


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 5, 2012)

Well for the first time in a while, Nintendo had a very disappointing conference. They only showed 2 first party games for the Wii U. They didn't show any emphasis on the graphical superiority of the Wii U. What the fuck were they thinking taking 15 minutes to explain the Nintendoland shit? That's almost as bad as the Sony Wonderbook disaster.

Nintendo better have something up there sleevesto show before E3 ends.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Microsoft: C-
EA: C-
Ubisoft: B
Sony: A+
Nintendont: F-


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> Grade: B-, only ZombiU gave a lasting impression.. we already know about all that stuff throughout the whole last year.. Luigi's Mansion and Mirror Of Fate were nice mentions.. Pikmin 3 is nice but not for me.. Everything else failed *HARD*...



Pretty much, but I still say Lego City is one to look out for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Won't be getting a Wii U at all.
> 
> E3 2013 I can't wait for you.  PS4 and Xbox 720 here I come.



 oh come one goob, you can't say that definitively  wait until more games for wii u come out that push the hardware and you'll bend 

speaking of hardware..we didn't get anything that actually showed the capabilities of the system did we


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

I was hoping for Zelda and Kirby, but this E3 in general is very lackluster. Hopefully the 3DS conference makes up for it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2012)

Post your E3 report cards guys.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Won't be getting a Wii U at all.
> 
> E3 2013 I can't wait for you.  PS4 and Xbox 720 here I come.



Sad But True...



Death-kun said:


> People are forgetting the 3DS software conference tomorrow for which I still hold hope for.



Yeah.. but its not their main conference  
if they were smart enough, we would have gotten more 3DS stuff


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

mystery project. Take guesses people


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Microsoft: C-
> EA: C-
> Ubisoft: B
> Sony: A+
> Nintendont: F-





Sony: A+?

Nintendo was disappointing as shit but Sony was just tremendously fucking boring.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

>Sony
>A+

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3
Luigi's Mansion 2
Paper Mario
ZombiU
Castlevania
Epic Mickey
New Super Mario Bros. 2

No surprises, but still better than M$ and Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

OH MY GOD, I JUST PISSED MYSELF LAUGHING.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> oh come one goob, you can't say that definitively  wait until more games for wii u come out that push the hardware and you'll bend
> 
> speaking of hardware..we didn't get anything that actually showed the capabilities of the system did we



I'm not bending.  



Scorp A Derp said:


> Post your E3 report cards guys.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



I'll just use your report card, it' mostly the same as mine would be.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendont crashed and burn, just as what I predicted.



Please stop saying Nintendont, it's just as bad as people saying xbot.

After all the hype, Wii U will have a worse launch than the Wii. Didn't think that was possible. I'll definitely wait a few years first to see if any good games come out for it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendont, what a disgrace to gaming overall.

Shame. Shame.

Casual games and gamers killing today's gaming.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Microsoft: C-
> EA: C-
> Ubisoft: B
> Sony: A+
> Nintendont: F-



You gave Sony a perfect score? Keep in mind Nintendo keeps getting shorter conferences for some reason even though they get Tuesday all to themselves, so Nintendo had to deal with the crappy hand they were dealt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony is SSS+


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

SONY... A+...

HAHAHAHAHAHA, OH MY GOD


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 5, 2012)

there's some post-conference thing going on y'all don't see it?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Post your E3 report cards guys.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Nah, you pretty much got it right.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 5, 2012)

The entire E3 was crap apparently. Makes no sense singling out Nintendo cause they never saved it.


Who at Micrsoft thought about Usher and who the hell approved it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

speaking of 720 and ps4, UE4 reveal is on the 7th, its one to watch out for gaiz


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> You gave Sony a perfect score? Keep in mind Nintendo keeps getting shorter conferences for some reason even though they get Tuesday all to themselves, so Nintendo had to deal with the crappy hand they were dealt.


Excuses, excuses, excuses.

Nintendont was crap. Simple as that. Even worst than MS conference.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nintendont, what a disgrace to gaming overall.
> 
> Shame. Shame.
> 
> Casual games and gamers killing today's gaming.


Make the trolls of the Internet proud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 overall Grade: B-
Tomb Raider, Watch_Dogs, Last Of Us, Beyond, AC 3, Rayman Legends, Mirror Of Fate are games I will probably pick up.. so not a lot of damage has been done..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2012)

DOOOOOOONKEEEEEY KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

I will give Sony a B- and Ubisoft a B+. To Nintendo a big fucking F-.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> speaking of 720 and ps4, UE4 reveal is on the 7th, its one to watch out for gaiz



It's the only thing that I'm looking forward to now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Make the trolls of the Internet proud


I'm the last few rational people who likes gaming because it's fun.

Not because it's rehashed to death, like what nintendont shoves into people's mouth.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 5, 2012)

>C- 
>Nintendo


They didn't give you a fucking price or a release date, Wii U confirmed for 2013 launch.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't owe you 100 bucks. Nintendo was shit, but better then Sony.


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> SONY... A+...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA, OH MY GOD



You look worse than him. What are you 17?


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

